# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  टिप्स एंड ट्रिक्स

## Dark Rider

आपके लिए यूनिक टिप और छोटी मोटी ट्रिक्स

----------


## Dark Rider

जब svchost.exe करे आपके pc को स्लो और करे  High लेवल पर CPU का  उपभोग






क्या आपका pc एकदम से भारी चल रहा है बिना किसी प्रोग्राम के चलाये बगेर भी यह हालत तो नहीं है 




हा यदि कुछ ऐसा ही है तो आपको बस इतना सा करना होगा 

Open कीजिये "Windows Task Manager" को चाहे तो आप शोर्ट कट ले सकते है  (CTRL+SHIFT+DEL) और इस तरह से दिखने वाली  "Performance" tab को चुनिए 
अब  "Resource Monitor" button पर क्लीक करिये 



यहाँ  "CPU" tab  को चुनिए  और   svchost.exe पर क्लीक करिये , निचे वाली पेनल में हमें "UPnP Device Host"  दिखाई देगा जो हमारे cpu लगभग खा   ही रहा है 




इसके ऊपर राईट क्लीक करे और service को  stop करे  



इस पिक्चर में इसे रोका हुआ है

----------


## The Master

शानदार आगाज किया है मित्र आपने ।

अब मजा आएगा जी ।

चलो सब लोग शुरु हो जाओ मनोज जी और हमारे  साथ ।


:mango::banana::cherries::mango:

----------


## sanjeetspice

मनोज भाई मेरे सिस्टम में तो ये ओबसन ही नही है 

मतलब 

resource monitor..  वाली

----------


## simplegirl

मनोज जी का ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम शायद विंडोस ७ है और संजीत जी शायद विंडोस एक्स पी इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं इसलिए कनफूजन हो गया है , मनोज जी , आपको पहले बताना चाहिए की आप ट्रिक किस ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के लिए बता रहे हैं .
धन्यवाद

----------


## raj100mac

दोस्त मुझे अन्तर्वासना पे कॉमीक्स भेजनी है पर मै हिंदी नहीं लीख पा रहा हूँ मेरी मदद kijiye ,google translitrate use करता हूँ तोह अजीब से किसी और फ़ॉन्ट मे लीखे आते है कृपया मेरी मदद kijiye ...

----------


## raj2113

mere pc par formt krte samay fat & fat 32 option show nahi hota..........help me

----------


## raj2113

mere pc par formt krte samay fat & fat 32 option show nahi hota.........help me
mtm ji meri  samasya ka samadhan kijye

----------


## schon

> जब svchost.exe करे आपके pc को स्लो और करे  High लेवल पर CPU का  उपभोग


एक बात तो यह कि मुझे अपने सिस्टम में Windows Task Manager -> Performance में "Resource Monitor" का बटन नहीं मिला. क्या यह XP में होता है?

दूसरी बात यह कि अगर हम svchost.exe को रोक देंगे तो सिस्टम के कई function काम करने में परेशान नहीं करेंगे क्या?

----------


## Dark Rider

> एक बात तो यह कि मुझे अपने सिस्टम में Windows Task Manager -> Performance में "Resource Monitor" का बटन नहीं मिला. क्या यह XP में होता है?
> 
> दूसरी बात यह कि अगर हम svchost.exe को रोक देंगे तो सिस्टम के कई function काम करने में परेशान नहीं करेंगे क्या?


जी svchost.exe  को कोई नहीं रोक रहा है हमें "UPnP Device Host" को रोकना है | और सर जी में हमेशा कहता हू कॉपी पेस्ट मेरा काम नहीं में आजमाता हू फिर करके स्क्रीन by स्क्रीन सबको बताता हू |


xp  के लिए यह ट्रिक नहीं है

----------


## Dark Rider

> mere pc par formt krte samay fat & fat 32 option show nahi hota..........help me


जी किसे फोर्मेट करने जा रहे हो hdd को , यदि हा तो इसे ntfs में ही फोर्मेट कीजिये fat में सिर्फ छोटे मेमोरी deivce फोर्मेट किया करे जैसे मेमोरी कार्ड और usb stick |

----------


## Dark Rider

> दोस्त मुझे अन्तर्वासना पे कॉमीक्स भेजनी है पर मै हिंदी नहीं लीख पा रहा हूँ मेरी मदद kijiye ,google translitrate use करता हूँ तोह अजीब से किसी और फ़ॉन्ट मे लीखे आते है कृपया मेरी मदद kijiye ...


http://www.google.com/ime/transliteration/

----------


## Dark Rider

अच्छा आज की एक सलाह अगर अन्तर्वासना मंच का मजा फटाफट लेना हो जिससे इसमें जल्दी जल्दी घुमा जाये और ज्यादा मजे लिए जाये तो कुछ ऐसा करना होगा 



यहा मेने अपनी बुकमार्क बार में शोर्ट कट डाले हुए है जिससे में फोरम पर ज्यादा से ज्यादा ध्यान दे सकता हू |




ऐसा करने के लिए आपको किसी भी सूत्र या विभाग की लिंक को इस तरह से क्लीक करना होगा लेकिन इस क्लीक को छोड़ना  नहीं है मतलब बटन दबाए रखो और बिना छोड़े उसे ऊपर यहाँ टूलबार में लाकर डाल दो 






यदि आपके बुकमार्क बार नहीं आ रही है तो आप इस तरह से राईट क्लीक करे यही ऊपर की और यह सभी browsers में होती है मिल जायेगी |

----------


## inder123in

मनोज भाई जरा जी टाक पर आइये जरूरी कम है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छी जानकारी है फायदा ही होगा....

----------


## jai 123

मनोज जी आपका जवाब नही XP के लिए भी कुछ बताए

----------


## sanjeetspice

> मनोज जी का ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम शायद विंडोस ७ है और संजीत जी शायद विंडोस एक्स पी इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं इसलिए कनफूजन हो गया है , मनोज जी , आपको पहले बताना चाहिए की आप ट्रिक किस ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के लिए बता रहे हैं .
> धन्यवाद


जी हा मेरे सिस्टम में ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम विंडोस एक्स पी है :udd::udd:

----------


## schon

> जी svchost.exe  को कोई नहीं रोक रहा है हमें "UPnP Device Host" को रोकना है | और सर जी में हमेशा कहता हू कॉपी पेस्ट मेरा काम नहीं में आजमाता हू फिर करके स्क्रीन by स्क्रीन सबको बताता हू |
> xp  के लिए यह ट्रिक नहीं है


जिस तरह से आप ने सम्पूर्ण जानकारी दी है उसे देख कर मैं सोच भी नहीं सकता की आप ने copy / paste किया होगा। मैं तो कोई तकनीकी जानकार हूँ नहीं इस लिए केवल अपनी शंका का समाधान चाहता था। वो आप ने कर दिया। इसके लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## Dark Rider

Defragment करिये आपकी हार्ड डिस्क  Drive  को 









समय समय आपकी HDD को Defragment  करने से  आपकी फाइलस को आप जल्दी एक्सेस कर पाएंगे , मतलब Defragment आपके कार्य निष्पादन की क्षमता को बढ़ा देगा |फाइल और फोल्डर जल्दी खुलेंगे तो आसानी तो होगी ही |


Defragment की आश्यकता xp यूजर्स को ज्यादा है क्योकि win 7 और  vista  यह कार्य अपने आप करती रहती है फिर भी आप को लगे आवश्यक  है तो आप इनमे भी खुद कर सकते है |

Defragment करने के लिए आपको यह आप्शन यहाँ मिलेगा |



Start Menu > Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Disk Defragmenter

यहाँ   पहले analyze   करे फिर Defragment डिस्क पर क्लिक करे

----------


## jai 123

किसी भी Software को PC से पेन ड्राइव मेँ कैसे install करते है विशेषकर Google क्रोम जेसै क्योकि ये online install होते है ईन्हे सेव करने कि विधी बताए

----------


## Dark Rider

> किसी भी Software को PC से पेन ड्राइव मेँ कैसे install करते है विशेषकर Google क्रोम जेसै क्योकि ये online install होते है ईन्हे सेव करने कि विधी बताए


यह सॉफ्टवेर offline installer के साथ यहाँ मिल जायेगा मित्र 

www.filehippo.com

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी कृपया मुझे अपनी ईमेल आईडी PM कर दे आपसे कुछ तकनीकी प्रश्न करने थे |
धन्यवाद..........:cool:

----------


## Dark Rider

> प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी कृपया मुझे अपनी ईमेल आईडी PM कर दे आपसे कुछ तकनीकी प्रश्न करने थे |
> धन्यवाद..........:cool:


यदि पर्सनल नहीं है तो यही कीजिये सभी के काम आयेंगे |

----------


## Rajeev

नहीं मित्र पर्सनल काम है इसलिए मैं आपका ईमेल मांग रहा हू |

----------


## Dark Rider

आप अपने सारे के सारे गूगल अकाउंट को डाउनलोड कर सकते है जिसमे शामिल है 
Buzz
Contacts and Circles
Picasa Web Albums
Profile

तो बस जाइये https://www.google.com/takeout पर और अपने अकाउंट में लोगिन करके सारा डाटा का backup लीजिए |

----------


## Dark Rider

google का नया  सर्चिंग  का तरीका  चलो जाओ और try करो कैसा है 

What do you love ?

http://www.wdyl.com/#

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> google का नया  सर्चिंग  का तरीका  चलो जाओ और try करो कैसा है 
> 
> What do you love ?
> 
> http://www.wdyl.com/#


*ये पेज आपने create  किया है ?????*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *ये पेज आपने create  किया है ?????*


ना ही इतना भी उस तरह का नही हू चचा किसी को भी नुकसान नही पहुचाता हू , बेफिक्र होकर जाइये कोई समस्या नही है |यह मेने नही बनाया है वैसे भी मुझे में हेकर नही इथिकल हेकर बनना है \

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> ना ही इतना भी उस तरह का नही हू चचा किसी को भी नुकसान नही पहुचाता हू , बेफिक्र होकर जाइये कोई समस्या नही है |यह मेने नही बनाया है वैसे भी मुझे में हेकर नही इथिकल हेकर बनना है \


*हा हा हा हा
यार मैं तो तारीफ कर रहा था कि  आपने ये पेज create किया और उसको गूगल के  सर्वर पर ही डाल दिया*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *हा हा हा हा
> यार मैं तो तारीफ कर रहा था कि  आपने ये पेज create किया और उसको गूगल के  सर्वर पर ही डाल दिया*


चचा क्यों सदस्यों में खोफ फेला रहे हो यार , ऐसा कुछ नही है |

----------


## mzone420

बहुत अच्छे मनोज भाई.... धन्यवाद.

----------


## Dark Rider

Join Google+

google का नया प्रोग्राम जो facebook  को पछाड़ने के लिए बनाया गया है | पहले गूगल ने ऑरकुट शुरू करके यह नाकाम कोशिश की थी , अब गूगल + से एक बार फिर से यही कोशिश है |
अभी यह सुविधा सिर्फ चुनिन्दा users के लिए है यदि आप भी इससे जुडना चाहे तो लोगिन करके invite करने के लिए फॉर्म फिल करे |

http://www.google.com/+/learnmore/

कुछ स्क्रीन शोर्ट

----------


## Dark Rider

क्यों उपयोग  करे  Firefox का  ?



यहाँ कुछ वो कारण है जो आपको Firefox को चूनने के लिए मजबूर करते है |

1 सभी प्रकार के OS पर उपलब्ध है :
यह Firefox की सबसे बढिया बात है की यह सभी पोपुलर os के लिए उपलब्ध है , आप firefox का मजा   Windows, 	Mac OS X , 	Linux के साथ साथ अब तो अपने i phone or android पर भी ले सकते है |

2. सुरक्षा :

Firefox आपकी सुरक्षा से कोई समझोता नहीं करती है यह आपको देती है आपकी पराईवेसी की पूर्ण गारंटी | सुरक्षित रहने के लिए इसकी auto update   की settings को  ओन रखे |

3. Tabs Browsing support:

मल्टी टेब का फंक्शन तो आज हर कोई जानता है और लगभग सभी  Browser यह सुविधा अब देने लगे है , यह सुविधा  आपको Firefox में पहले से ही मिलती आई है 

4. बुकमार्किंग  :

Firefox  बुकमार्किंग को सपोर्ट करता है यानि की आप अपनी पसंदीदा साईट को मार्क करके रख सकते है जिससे न तो बार बार याद रखना पड़े और न ही टाइप , आप अपने बुकमार्क्स को एक्सपोर्ट करके कही भी use कर सकते है .

5. Synchronization:

Firefox 5 s sync service को सपोर्ट करता है . यानि की अब आपके बुकमार्क्स और हिस्ट्री सभी जगह एक से होंगे आपके इस pc पर भी तो दूसरे pc पर भी और आपके mobile पर भी , यानी की यदि आपने किसी साईट को pc पर बुकमार्क किता तो मोबाइल में अपने आप हो जायेगा < इसके लिए आपको इसके अकाउंट में लोगिन करना होता है |यह आप्शन आपको आप्शन में मिल जायेगा |

6. स्पीड :

आप Firefox आपको देता है maximum स्पीड  अधिक जानकारी के लिए इसे पढ़े :http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/performance/

7. Add-ons:

यह ही मेरे असली लालच की वजह है इसकी Add-ons जो आपकी इन्टरनेट लाइफ को और भी आसान बनाती है | आपने हिसाब से Add-ons डाउनलोड कीजिये और बनाइये अपनी Firefox को ultimate tool.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...rowse=featured


तो आज ही डाउनलोड कीजिये http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/fx/
आपका manojthematrix

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*आपका कार्य हमेशा से लाजवाब रहा है आप हेमेशा हमें अच्छी अच्छी जानकारी देंते रहें .................*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *आपका कार्य हमेशा से लाजवाब रहा है आप हेमेशा हमें अच्छी अच्छी जानकारी देंते रहें .................*


शुक्रिया  मित्र ,

----------


## Rajeev

मनोज जी आपने जो भी जानकारी  Firefox के बारे में दी है उतनी जानकारी तो किसी को भी नहीं होगी |
इसके लिए बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद |
ऐसी ही लाजवाब जानकारियाँ हमें भविष्य में भी देते रहिये यही आशा है |
धन्यवाद :cool:

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी आपने जो भी जानकारी  Firefox के बारे में दी है उतनी जानकारी तो किसी को भी नहीं होगी |
> इसके लिए बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद |
> ऐसी ही लाजवाब जानकारियाँ हमें वर्तमान में भी देते रहिये यही आशा है |
> धन्यवाद :cool:


यहाँ शायद भविष्य लिखना था , वैसे आपका शुक्रिया में अपना काम करता रहूँगा |

----------


## Dark Rider

Gmail के नए लुक वाली theme को कैसे लगाये |

जीमेल ने हल ही में अपना लुक windows 8 की तरह कर दिया है , इसे Minimalist Style कहते है | मेरा जीमेल अब ऐसा नजर आ रहा है |



इसे apply करने के लिए आपको यहाँ जाना होगा |


# पहले अपने जीमेल account में लोग इन करे |

# अब settings पर क्लीक करे और उसके बाद  Labs पर |

# अब Themes tab को चुने |

# लास्ट में   Preview नाम से  theme  है इसे चुने और बस होगया |



..................................................  ........
..................................................  ....
..................................................  .......



..................................................  ........
..................................................  ....
..................................................  .......




..................................................  ........
..................................................  ....
..................................................  .......


और इसके बाद की तस्वीर तो आप ऊपर देख ही रहे है |

----------


## draculla

snagit अब मुझे लिमिटेड लगता है.
क्या इससे भी कोई अच्छा इमेज एडिटर है जो मुझे कॉमिक्स को एडिट करने में मदद करे?

----------


## badboy123455

> Firefox आपकी सुरक्षा से कोई समझोता नहीं करती है यह आपको देती है आपकी पराईवेसी की पूर्ण गारंटी | सुरक्षित रहने के लिए इसकी auto update   की settings को  ओन रखे |
> *ये सेट्टिंग कहा हे भाई मुझे नहीं दीकी*
> 3. Tabs Browsing support:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 5. Synchronization:
> 
> ...


*शानदार सूत्र की बधाई*

----------


## Dark Rider

> snagit अब मुझे लिमिटेड लगता है.
> क्या इससे भी कोई अच्छा इमेज एडिटर है जो मुझे कॉमिक्स को एडिट करने में मदद करे?


यदि सीख सको तो Manga Studio EX को चुनो 

http://manga.smithmicro.com/about_ex.html

----------


## Dark Rider

> *शानदार सूत्र की बधाई*


शुक्रिया जनाब ...........

----------


## badboy123455

[B]मनो भाई इक तो ये firefox लिखा हे वहाँ क्लिक करू या नहीं मेरे पहले से ही हे 
और ये syn का आप्शन ही नहीं हे [/B]

----------


## Dark Rider

> [B]मनो भाई इक तो ये firefox लिखा हे वहाँ क्लिक करू या नहीं मेरे पहले से ही हे 
> और ये syn का आप्शन ही नहीं हे [/B]


नया वर्जन डाउनलोड कीजिये मेने लिंक वही दिया हुआ है |

----------


## mac670

Thanks a lot




> Gmail के नए लुक वाली theme को कैसे लगाये |
> 
> जीमेल ने हल ही में अपना लुक windows 8 की तरह कर दिया है , इसे Minimalist Style कहते है | मेरा जीमेल अब ऐसा नजर आ रहा है |
> 
> 
> 
> इसे apply करने के लिए आपको यहाँ जाना होगा |
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Dark Rider

> Thanks a lot


वेलकम जी वेलकम

----------


## mamta007

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है

----------


## mzone420

> वेलकम जी वेलकम





पर इस ad बहुत आता है///:BangHead::BangHead::mepullhair:

----------


## draculla

> यदि सीख सको तो Manga Studio EX को चुनो 
> 
> http://manga.smithmicro.com/about_ex.html


क्या इसका ट्यूटोरियल उपलब्ध है?

----------


## Dark Rider

> क्या इसका ट्यूटोरियल उपलब्ध है?


जी हा इसकी साईट पर ही मोजौद है यदि आप चाहे तो सॉफ्टवेर ओन डिमांड में और भी डिमांड कर सकते है , मिल जायेगी |

----------


## Dark Rider

drop box  ने अपने  कुछ terms और conditions में बदलाव किये है यदि आप इसे उपयोग में लेते है तो यहाँ और जाने |

http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=846

----------


## mantu007

*तुम जियो हजारों साल ........तुम क्यों नहीं किसी इंस्टिट्यूट में पढाते ..........अच्छे गुरूजी बनते*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *तुम जियो हजारों साल ........तुम क्यों नहीं किसी इंस्टिट्यूट में पढाते ..........अच्छे गुरूजी बनते*


कंप्यूटर कभी नही पढाया है लेकिन teacher तो में हू |

----------


## Dark Rider

आज की टिप : किसी भी फ्री सॉफ्टवेर को इंस्टाल करने से पहले यह जरूर ध्यान रखे की आपने उसे ठीक जगह से डाउनलोड किया है , आप लोग अपने pc की सुरक्षा  का ध्यान नही रखते हुए झट से न्य सॉफ्टवेर देखते ही इंस्टाल कर डालते है इस प्रवर्ति में बदलाव लाइए , जहाँ से आप डाउनलोड कर रहे है , उस साईट का ध्यान रखे की वो किस तरह की साईट है  |

cra*ck या  pa*tch से जितना हो सके दूर ही रहे , जब तक की आपको sure न हो | यदि आपको इसी बात से जुड़ा सच देखना हो तो मेरे इस सूत्र में आपका स्वागत है |

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=5589&page=9

----------


## Dark Rider

मास्टर जी आज आपसे एक टिप का मन कर रहा है कुछ भी चलेगा तो हो ही जाये |

----------


## Black Pearl

वैसे ये ट्रिक आप लोगों को पता ही होगी लेकिन आज कोई ट्रिक नहीं डाली गयी तो इसे ही डाल देता हूँ।


बिना किसी सॉफ्टवेर की सहायता के किसी फ़ाइल को हाइड करना चाहते हैं, तो DOS की हेल्प से कर सकते हैं,

*रन में जाकर cmd टाइप करें, फिर एंटर दबाएँ, MS DOS खुल आएगा अब इस तरह से टाइप करें।
ATTRIB +S +H “DRIVE NAME”:\FOLDER NAME फिर एंटर

*अब शो करने के लिए ATTRIB -S -H “DRIVE NAME”:\FOLDER NAME फिर एंटर
मतलब + की जगह – करना है। अब जिसे फोंल्डर की लोकेसन और नाम पता है सिर्फ वही इस फोल्डर को खोल सकता है।

*जैसे मेरी H ड्राइव में Sandeep नाम का फोल्डर बना हुआ है। और उसके अंदर nokia नाम का फोल्डर बना है। तो उसे मैं इस तरीके से hide करूंगा। 



*लेकिन hide करने से पहले इस फोंल्डर की लोकेसन और नाम ठीक से याद कर लें वरना आप इसे खोल नहीं पाएंगे।

----------


## Dark Rider

किसी भी विंडो को बंद करने के लिए यहाँ इस कोने में दो बार लगातार क्लीक करे , कुछ ज्यादा ही जल्दी काम हो जायेगा |

जल्दी से फटाफट  बंद करने के लिए |

----------


## Black Pearl

> किसी भी विंडो को बंद करने के लिए यहाँ इस कोने में दो बार लगातार क्लीक करे , कुछ ज्यादा ही जल्दी काम हो जायेगा |
> 
> जल्दी से फटाफट  बंद करने के लिए |



ये पहले काहे नहीं बताए रहे? 

वैसे आपकी हार्ड डिस्क कितने टीबी की है?

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

शायद १.५० टी बी

----------


## Dark Rider

> शायद १.५० टी बी


2 TB internal + 500 GB external है अभी

----------


## SUNIL1107

MANOJ JI  YOU  TUBE से वीडियो कैसे डाऊनलोड KAREN

----------


## The Master

> आज की टिप : किसी भी फ्री सॉफ्टवेर को इंस्टाल करने से पहले यह जरूर ध्यान रखे की आपने उसे ठीक जगह से डाउनलोड किया है , आप लोग अपने pc की सुरक्षा  का ध्यान नही रखते हुए झट से न्य सॉफ्टवेर देखते ही इंस्टाल कर डालते है इस प्रवर्ति में बदलाव लाइए , जहाँ से आप डाउनलोड कर रहे है , उस साईट का ध्यान रखे की वो किस तरह की साईट है  |
> 
> cra*ck या  pa*tch से जितना हो सके दूर ही रहे , जब तक की आपको sure न हो | यदि आपको इसी बात से जुड़ा सच देखना हो तो मेरे इस सूत्र में आपका स्वागत है |
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=5589&page=9



एकदम सही बात है मित्र ।

----------


## saam

> चलो एक छोटि सी ट्रिक मेरी भी
> 
> 
> set wshShell =wscript.CreateObject("wscript.Shell")
> do
> wscript.sleep 100
> wshshell.sendkeys "{CAPSLOCK}"
> wshshell.sendkeys "{NUMLOCK}"
> wshshell.sendkeys "{SCROLLLOCK}"
> ...




*भाई इसे बंद करने का तरीका भी बता देते. इसे बंद करने के लिए मुझे सिस्टम को रिस्टार्ट करना पडा.
और एक खास बात की ये चालू होने बाद गूगल ट्रांस्लित्रेसं बंद हो जाता हे. (GOOGLE TRANSLITRATION)*

----------


## SUNIL1107

मनोज जी यू-ट्यूब से वीडियो कैसे डाऊनलोड करें !

----------


## saam

*माफ़ी की कोई बात नहीं हे मास्टर जी....
पर क्या आपने चेक किया ये करने से गूगल ट्रांसलिट्रेश बंद हो जाता हे.*

----------


## The Master

> *माफ़ी की कोई बात नहीं हे मास्टर जी....
> पर क्या आपने चेक किया ये करने से गूगल ट्रांसलिट्रेश बंद हो जाता हे.*


मित्र मै गूगल ट्रांसलिट्रेशन इस्तेमाल नही करता हूँ इसलिए मुझे इसके बारे मे नही पता ।

मेरे खयाल से वो मै हटा हि लेता हूँ ।

----------


## saam

*नहीं भाई हटाना मत वो सही हे उसकी जगह पर, में तो सिर्फ आपको बता रहा था.
वैसे आप हिंदी लिखने के लिए कोनसा सोफ्टवेअर इस्तेमाल करते हो.*

----------


## Black Pearl

*दोस्तो DROPBOX जैसा ही एक और ऑनलाइन backup और डाटा शेयरिंग टूल है SPIDEROKE 



इसका इंटरफ़ेस, थोड़ा मुश्किल है और dropbox जैसा आसान नहीं है। 
लेकिन फायदा ये है कि 

*इसमे आपको रेफेरल देने पर 1 जीबी डाटा फ्री मिलता है। जिसे आप 50 जीबी तक बढ़ा सकते हैं।

*पूरा folder या ड्राइव share कर सकते हैं। 

* security अच्छी है। 

* Privacy Policy. अच्छी है। 

Negative पॉइंट 

•	पब्लिक sharing के लिए उतना अच्छा नहीं कहूँगा। link जेनरेट करने में काफी समय लगता है।

•	लिंक सिर्फ 3 दिन तक valid रहती है। 

•	नए लोगों के लिए टिपिकल interface है, मतलब उपयोग में आसान नहीं है। 

अभी ये नया है और काफी कुछ improvement होना है। अगर आप भी ट्राइ करना चाहें तो इस लिंक से ट्राइ कर सकते हैं। 



spideroak.com*

----------


## Black Pearl

*MTM जी मैंने बड़ी फ़ाइल share कर के नहीं देखी है ट्राइ कर के बताएं, कैसा रेस्पोंस है?*

----------


## Black Pearl

इस सूत्र के नाम के साथ तकनीकी सूचनाएँ भी जोड़ दें तो ठीक रहेगा।

----------


## Dark Rider

> *MTM जी मैंने बड़ी फ़ाइल share कर के नहीं देखी है ट्राइ कर के बताएं, कैसा रेस्पोंस है?*


देखता हू 1tb  का प्रोग्राम पिक्स पर दिया है |

----------


## Black Pearl

आजकल कम्यूटर जगत में यूएसबी पोर्ट का चलन काफी बढ़ गया है। यूएसबी यानी यूनिवर्सल सर्विस बस को इंटेल और कुछ टेक्नोलॉजी कम्पनियों ने मिलकर बनाया था। इंटेल ने सबसे पहले यूएसबी 1.1 फिर यूएसबी 2.0 को बाजार में उतारा। अब यूएसबी 3.0 को इंटरनेट जगत में और भी बेहतर रूप लाया गया। यूएसबी 3.0 को सुपर स्पीड यूएसबी नाम दिया गया है क्योंकि इसकी स्पीड पहले यूएसबी उपकरणों से कहीं तेज है।

यूएसबी 3.0 की मुख्य विशेषताएं

*स्पीड:* यूएसबी 3.0 की डाटा ट्रासफर स्पीड 4.8 जीबी प्रति सेकेंड है, जो यूएसबी 1.1 और 2.0 से कहीं तेज है। जहाँ यूएसबी 1.1 में 25 जीबी डाटा ट्रॉसफर करने 9.3 घंटे और यूएसबी 2.0 में 14 मिनट का समय लगता है वहीं यूएसबी 3.0 में केवल 70 सेकेंड में 25 जीबी डाटा ट्रांसफर किया जा सकता है।

*कनेक्टविटी:* पहले प्रिंटर या कीबोर्ड क नेक्ट करने से यूएसबी की स्पीड पर फ र्क पड़ता था, लेकिन यूएसबी 3.0 में ऐसी समस्या का सामना नहीं करना पड़ता। इसके अलावा, हाई ड्राइव या वीडियो कैमरा जैसी डिवाइस लगाने पर भी यूएसबी 3.0 की स्पीड पर कोई फ र्क नहीं पड़ता।

*बाइ-डाइरेक्शनल*: यूएसबी 1.1 और 2.0 में एक समय में एक ही डाटा फाइल ट्रांसफर कर सकते हैं पर यूएसबी  3.0 में एक साथ कई डाटा फाइल रीड-राइट हो सकती हैं।

*ड्राइव ड्रॉ:* यूएसबी 3.0 में पावर-हंगरी ड्राइव पर काम करते हुए भी स्पीड बेहतर बनी रहती है क्योंकि यह अधिक पावर वाली ड्राइव के बेहतर प्रदर्शन के लिए बस-पावर और ड्राइव करंट को बढ़ा देता है।

*पावर मेनेजमेंट:* यूएसबी के 3.0 वजर्न में डाटा ट्रैंससफर के समय पावर के सही मैनेजमेंट के लिए एक ऐसा फीचर जोड़ा गया है जिससे इलैक्ट्रिसिटी को सही तरीके से इस्तेमाल किया जा सके।

*न्यू टाइप मेनेजमेंट*: यूएसबी 3.0 में नए टाइप फॉर्मेट के डाटा ट्रांसफर सपोर्ट के लिए टाइप मेनेजर भी उपलब्ध है। 

ये लेख _http://www.livehindustan.com_ से लिया गया है
जिसे *"भारती शांडिल्य"* जी ने *"जानिए क्या है यूएसबी 3.0"* शीर्षक से लिखा है। 
आप इसे इस लिंक पर जाकर भी पढ़ सकते हैं। 



http://www.livehindustan.com/news/de...75-130178.html

तो आगे से यूएसबी 3.0 compatible divice खरीदिए और हाइ स्पीड डाटा ट्रान्सफर का लुत्फ उठाये,

लेकिन हाँ इसके लिए आपका कम्प्यूटर और divice दोनों ही यूएसबी 3.0 compatible होने चाहिए।

----------


## The Master

> *नहीं भाई हटाना मत वो सही हे उसकी जगह पर, में तो सिर्फ आपको बता रहा था.
> वैसे आप हिंदी लिखने के लिए कोनसा सोफ्टवेअर इस्तेमाल करते हो.*



मित्र मै BARAHAIME का v1 इस्तेमाल करता हूँ ।

----------


## Dark Rider

*ओके आज की ट्रिक windows 7  वालो के लिए यदि आप अपने dropbox फोल्डर को स्टार्ट मेन्यू में इस तरह चाहते है * 





तो आपको यह करना होगा

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

*उम्मीद है आज की ट्रिक भी आपको पसंद आई हो |*

----------


## mantu007

> *उम्मीद है आज की ट्रिक भी आपको पसंद आई हो |*


बहुत ही अच्छा लगा दादा .....

----------


## Black Pearl

> *उम्मीद है आज की ट्रिक भी आपको पसंद आई हो |*


बिलकुल पसंद आई।

----------


## Dark Rider

> बहुत ही अच्छा लगा दादा .....





> बिलकुल पसंद आई।


शुक्रिया .................................. आप दोनों का |

----------


## Black Pearl

आपने ये background कैसे चेंज किया?




अच्छा लग रहा है। ये कोई थीम है क्या?

----------


## Dark Rider

> आपने ये background कैसे चेंज किया?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> अच्छा लग रहा है। ये कोई थीम है क्या?


theme: डाउनलोड 
इसकी भी आवश्यकता होगी 
Universal Theme Patcher 1.5 :डाउनलोड

----------


## Dark Rider

फ्री कीजिये आपकी Firefox के द्वारा रोकी गई मेमोरी को , यह add-on आपके Firefox को जल्दी से quickly restart करने में मदद करती है और आपको बताती रहती है की अभी कितनी मेमोरी का उपयोग हो रहा है यदि  memory का उपभोग बहुत ज्यादा हो तो इसका icon रेड हो जायेगा और इसका मतलब यह है की आप इस icon पर क्लीक करके रिस्टार्ट करे |

इसे पाने के लिए Firefox  से इस लिंक पर जाये |

Memory Restart 1.4

----------


## Black Pearl

> theme: डाउनलोड 
> इसकी भी आवश्यकता होगी 
> Universal Theme Patcher 1.5 :डाउनलोड


इसके लिए धन्यवाद। :clap::clap::salut::salut:

----------


## Dark Rider

क्या हमें चिंता करनी चाहिए dropbox के बदलते नियमों और शर्तों से ?



जी हा मुझे कई बार यह डर रहता है की यदि dropbox ने अचानक अपनी सेवा में कुछ बड़ा बदलाव कर दिया तो मेरे जैसो का क्या होगा जो आज हर विडियो और पिक्चर dropbox  पर शेयर करते है |

हाल ही dropbox  ने अपने शर्तों में बदलाव किया था जो की मुझे ठीक नहीं लगे है :

By submitting your stuff to the Services, you grant us (and those we work with to provide the Services) worldwide, non-exclusive, royalty-free, sublicenseable rights to use, copy, distribute, prepare derivative works (such as translations or format conversions) of, perform, or publicly display that stuff to the extent we think it necessary for the Service.

इन शब्दों से यही लगता है की जो भी हम dropbox  में डालते है , वो उसकी सम्पति होने का अहसास देता है |

इसलिए अब से कोशिश यही रहेगी की अपने पर्सनल stuff को dropbox से दूर ही रखु |


अधिक जानकारी के लिए :Should I Be Worried About Dropbox’s Changing Terms of Service?

----------


## Black Pearl

> theme: डाउनलोड 
> इसकी भी आवश्यकता होगी 
> Universal Theme Patcher 1.5 :डाउनलोड


*आप जैसा नहीं हो रहा है, अब इसमे क्या करू?






ये भी कर दिया है। 

*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *आप जैसा नहीं हो रहा है, अब इसमे क्या करू?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ये भी कर दिया है। 
> 
> *


यहाँ से नहीं यहाँ से 




वैसे इस theme को बाहर निकाल कर यहाँ पेस्ट करना था 

C:\Windows\Resources\Themes

मुझे नहीं लगता आपने किया है ,
फिर डेस्कटॉप पर राईट क्लीक करके |

----------


## Black Pearl

> यहाँ से नहीं यहाँ से 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> वैसे इस theme को बाहर निकाल कर यहाँ पेस्ट करना था 
> 
> C:\Windows\Resources\Themes
> 
> ...


बाकी तो सारे घोड़े दौड़ा लिए थे यही नहीं किया था। जब माइक्रोसॉफ्ट से थीम download करता हूँ तो सीधे ही आ जाति है, मुझे लगा ये भी वैसे ही हो जाएगा। 

C:\Windows\Resources\Themes यहाँ पेस्ट नहीं किया था। धन्यवाद/

----------


## Dark Rider

> बाकी तो सारे घोड़े दौड़ा लिए थे यही नहीं किया था। जब माइक्रोसॉफ्ट से थीम download करता हूँ तो सीधे ही आ जाति है, मुझे लगा ये भी वैसे ही हो जाएगा। 
> 
> C:\Windows\Resources\Themes यहाँ पेस्ट नहीं किया था। धन्यवाद/


स्वागत है ...............!

----------


## sushilnkt

और हम क्या कर ये भी बोलो कुछ होतो हम को भी दो

----------


## Dark Rider

> और हम क्या कर ये भी बोलो कुछ होतो हम को भी दो


आपकी फरमाइश >.......?

----------


## rajuj53

filesonic  पर किसी भी क्लिप का फ्री डाउनलोड नहीं हो रहा है ,मुझे आदित्य जी से जानकारी मिली की मुझे फ्री डाउनलोड करने के लिए mipony software का उपयोग करना है ,और उन्होंने बताया कि इस सॉफ्टवेर का  लिंक व इसे कैसेuse करना है इसके लिए में आपसे contact करू !कृपया बताए कि इस software को कैसे डाउनलोड करना है एवम कैसे  इसे उपयोग में लेना है !मुझे यह भी बताए कि wupload .com से फ्री डाउनलोड कैसे करते है !धन्यवाद

----------


## fullmoon

*मनोज जी,

आखिर आप फिर से अपने रंग में आ ही गए और फिर से इस विभाग में छा गए हैं,

तो ये CHOCOLATE (+)उस तकनीकी GENIUS के लिए,जो फिर से अपने पुराने रूप में लौट आया है ....*

----------


## harry1

*तनिक हमारी समस्या का भी समाधान बताएं.. मोज़िला स्लो चल रहा है..*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी,
> 
> आखिर आप फिर से अपने रंग में आ ही गए और फिर से इस विभाग में छा गए हैं,
> 
> तो ये CHOCOLATE (+)उस तकनीकी GENIUS के लिए,जो फिर से अपने पुराने रूप में लौट आया है ....*


शुक्रिया मून जी .........!

----------


## Dark Rider

> *तनिक हमारी समस्या का भी समाधान बताएं.. मोज़िला स्लो चल रहा है..*


ज्यादा addons हो तो निकाल दे |

----------


## harry1

> ज्यादा addons हो तो निकाल दे |


मैंने add -ons डाले ही नही हैं

----------


## Dark Rider

> मैंने add -ons डाले ही नही हैं


हू गजब समस्या है , ओके एक काम कीजिये मझे टास्क manger का स्क्रीन शोर्ट दीजिए जिसमे firefox की प्रोसेस दिखाई दे एही हो , की वो कितना use कर रही है |

----------


## harry1

> हू गजब समस्या है , ओके एक काम कीजिये मझे टास्क manger का स्क्रीन शोर्ट दीजिए जिसमे firefox की प्रोसेस दिखाई दे एही हो , की वो कितना use कर रही है |


ठीक है ......

----------


## harry1

> ठीक है ......


 देखिये यही चाहिए क्या..

----------


## Dark Rider

> देखिये यही चाहिए क्या..

----------


## Master.Pirate

Mein Abhi Aircelgprs Use Karke Net Chalata Hu Aur Ye soch raha the ki kya ISP ki proxy setting bypass karke net ki speed aur download limit extend ki ja sakti hai ya nahi.
aur ager ki ja sakti hai to mere khayal se ye jankari forum ke saare users ke liye jyada faydemand rahegi.
kripya madad kare

----------


## Keshav Singh

मित्र मेरे लैपटॉप में internet explorer 7 , mozilla firefox , और google chrom तीनो है .. 

परन्तु जब भी facebook पर कोई भी विडियो क्लिप देखता हू तो वो mozilla और chrom पर नहीं प्ले होती है ... परन्तु IE 7 पर हो जाती है ..

क्या इसका कोई समाधान है ......?

----------


## The Master

> मित्र मेरे लैपटॉप में internet explorer 7 , mozilla firefox , और google chrom तीनो है .. 
> 
> परन्तु जब भी facebook पर कोई भी विडियो क्लिप देखता हू तो वो mozilla और chrom पर नहीं प्ले होती है ... परन्तु IE 7 पर हो जाती है ..
> 
> क्या इसका कोई समाधान है ......?




इसे install करो मित्र ।



धन्यवाद ।



:music:_____:music:_____:music:_____:music:

----------


## hardeepmaan

*सबी भाई  मेरी तरफ ध्यान दे मेरे पास नोकिया C6 - 01 और n8 है उस में skype में विडियो calling नहीं हो रहा है मेरी मदद करे
कोई skype का ऐसा वर्सन बताए जिस में विडियो कॉल हो जाए*

----------


## raj_mastana

मुजे किसी भी गाने को रिमिक्स बाबा ने का सॉफ्टवेर मिलेंगा जो फूल रगेस्टर हो।

----------


## victor1981

mtm ji muje apse kuch personal jankari chahiye thi kya chori hua laptop track ho sakta hai aur yadi haan to use kaise rok sakte hain.maine ek bande se ek laptop kharida magar baad me pata chala ki woh chori ka tha ab us bande ka bhi pata nahi usne use kisi computer company se churaya tha kripya meri madad karen,apki bahut kripa hogi.

----------


## Dark Rider

me abhi bahar hu Master bhaiyo msmhal liyo mmere sutro ko

----------


## Black Pearl

'the master' ji sari jimmedari aap ke upar hai. Aur 'sddnk' ji aur baaki dosto aap bhi kuchh yogdaan de.
English k liye maafi chahta hu. Mobile se log in hu. Jab wapas aaunga to is post ko edit karke hindi kar dunga.

----------


## rajjaat123

मनोज भाई आप के हरे पॉइंट कहाँ गए ?????????????????????????????

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई आप के हरे पॉइंट कहाँ गए ?????????????????????????????


लो आ गए ....|

----------


## Dark Rider

आप  firefox को और अधिक बेहतर यहाँ से जान सकते है ताकि आप इसे और बेहतर उपयोग ले सके ,एक एक बताऊंगा उससे बेहतर है की यहाँ जाकर जान लो कैसी है ?

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/tips/

----------


## Teach Guru

> 'the master' ji sari jimmedari aap ke upar hai. Aur 'sddnk' ji aur baaki dosto aap bhi kuchh yogdaan de.
> English k liye maafi chahta hu. Mobile se log in hu. Jab wapas aaunga to is post ko edit karke hindi kar dunga.


मित्र आप किस तरह के योगदान की बात कर रहे हो ??

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र आप किस तरह के योगदान की बात कर रहे हो ??


यहाँ सूत्र से समबन्धित कोई जानकारी या टिप देने की |

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई कोई मुझे द्रोइड फोन को सिम अनलोक करने का सोफ्टवेयर दे सकता है क्या?*

----------


## anand jothe

bhai mujhe hard disk ko RAM ki tarah use karna hai

----------


## Black Pearl

*दोस्तो अक्सर फोरम पर मुझे बड़े अच्छे सूत्र देखने को मिलते हैं, जैसे भारत जी के सूत्र या चुटकुलों वाला सूत्र , मुझे लगता था की कास पूरा का पूरा सूत्र जैसा है वैसे ही सेव हो जाता तो कितना मजा आता, बाद में आराम से उसे देख लेता। जैसा मैं चाहता था वैसा तो कुछ नहीं मिला लेकिन कुछ और चीज मिली है। 

मेरे पास गूगल क्रोम है,  और में Screen Capture  extension का प्रयोग करके, मैं एक पूरे पेज का स्क्रीनशॉट ले सकता हूँ। और उसे सेव कर सकता हूँ। चाहे पेज कितना भी बड़ा और लंबा हो। 

आगे जारी है............. 
*

----------


## Black Pearl

Screen Capture  extension
इस लिंक पर जाकर Screen Capture  extension इन्स्टाल कीजिये। फिर आप पूरा पेज सेव कर सकते हैं। 
जैसे मैंने किया है।

फिर ऐसे करें।

----------


## Black Pearl

*देखिये मैंने इतना बड़ा स्क्रीनशॉट लिया है। 

*

----------


## Black Pearl

इस तरीके से पेज पर दी गयी लिंक काम नहीं करेंगी। 
अगर आप चाहते हैं की लिंक पर क्लिक कर सकें तो दूसरा तरीका आजमाए। 
दूसरा तरीका है: http://www.web2pdfconvert.com/

इस पर जाकर आप जिस पेज को सेव करना चाहते हैं उसका लिंक पेस्ट करें और *convert to pdf*  पर क्लिक करें कुछ ही सेकेंड में आपकी पेज की पीडीएफ़ फ़ाइल तयार हो जाएगी इसे download कर लें।

अगर लिंक की जरूरत ना हो तो ऊपर वाला तरीका यूज करें और अगर लिंक की जरूरत हो तो नीचे पीडीएफ़ वाला।

----------


## Black Pearl

इस तरीके से पेज पर दी गयी लिंक काम नहीं करेंगी। 
अगर आप चाहते हैं की लिंक पर क्लिक कर सकें तो दूसरा तरीका आजमाए। 
दूसरा तरीका है: http://www.web2pdfconvert.com/

इस पर जाकर आप जिस पेज को सेव करना चाहते हैं उसका लिंक पेस्ट करें और *convert to pdf*  पर क्लिक करें कुछ ही सेकेंड में आपकी पेज की पीडीएफ़ फ़ाइल तयार हो जाएगी इसे download कर लें।

अगर लिंक की जरूरत ना हो तो ऊपर वाला तरीका यूज करें और अगर लिंक की जरूरत हो तो नीचे पीडीएफ़ वाला।

----------


## Dark Rider

आज में खुद नहीं बताने वाला जाकर देख लो , मुझे पता है अच्छा लगेगा , पिछले 15 दिनों से use कर रहा हू 

http://www.pokki.com/

----------


## Teach Guru

*एक मजेदार ट्रिक इस लिंक को अपने फायरफोक्स के एड्रेस बार में कॉपी पेस्ट करो ओर इंटर करो देखो क्या होता है 
*

----------


## Teach Guru

*एक मजेदार ट्रिक इस लिंक को अपने फायरफोक्स के एड्रेस बार में कॉपी पेस्ट करो ओर इंटर करो देखो क्या होता है 
इस लिंक को कॉपी पेस्ट करो 

*

----------


## jai 123

भाई क्या कोई एसा तरीका है जिससे फोरम कि जरूरी जानकारी को सेव किया जा सके नोटपेड या अन्य मे ?

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई क्या कोई एसा तरीका है जिससे फोरम कि जरूरी जानकारी को सेव किया जा सके नोटपेड या अन्य मे ?


pdf बना लिया करो , http://www.web2pdfconvert.com/

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मनोज जी अगर पूरा सूत्र ही सेव करना हो तो क्या करें 
मैं मोजिल्ला में ऑटो पेजर की मदद से सक्रोल करके पूरा सूत्र पड़ता हूँ वोह पूरा सूत्र ही एक बार में सेव हो जाये न की एक एक पेज सेव करना पड़े*

----------


## lali1818

torrent ka hal chahiye

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी अगर पूरा सूत्र ही सेव करना हो तो क्या करें 
> मैं मोजिल्ला में ऑटो पेजर की मदद से सक्रोल करके पूरा सूत्र पड़ता हूँ वोह पूरा सूत्र ही एक बार में सेव हो जाये न की एक एक पेज सेव करना पड़े*


क्या आप इसे image के रूप में सेव करना चाहेंगे

----------


## Dark Rider

Dress up your Firefox in the custom Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows – Part 2 Persona 

यहाँ जाइए और बनाइये अपनी firefox को harry की दुनिया |

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/hp7/

----------


## Dark Rider

चेक कीजिये अपने firefox की third-party plugins को ताकि वो अपडेट रहे यदि यह अपडेट रहेगी तो आपकी firefox  हमेशा smooth रन होगी 

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/plugincheck/

----------


## Mr. laddi

> क्या आप इसे image के रूप में सेव करना चाहेंगे


*ठीक है आगे बताएं*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *ठीक है आगे बताएं*


firefox में एक addons है जिसका नाम है http://www.screengrab.org/

आप इसे इंस्टाल करे फिर जब आप सूत्र को लास्ट तक एक साथ कर ले तब इसका बटन दबा दे यह सारे सूत्र को एक पिक्चर में बदला देगा |

----------


## Devil khan

manoj भाई  सारे सूत्र को एक साथ कैसे करे ,

----------


## Dark Rider

> manoj भाई  सारे सूत्र को एक साथ कैसे करे ,


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...don/autopager/

----------


## Mr. laddi

> firefox में एक addons है जिसका नाम है http://www.screengrab.org/
> 
> आप इसे इंस्टाल करे फिर जब आप सूत्र को लास्ट तक एक साथ कर ले तब इसका बटन दबा दे यह सारे सूत्र को एक पिक्चर में बदला देगा |


*शुक्रिया मनोज जी मैंने कर लिया और बहुत बढिया है
रेप+ मेरी और से*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *शुक्रिया मनोज जी मैंने कर लिया और बहुत बढिया है
> रेप+ मेरी और से*


डेविल जी को समझा दीजियेगा , यदि उन्हें नही समझ आये तो |

----------


## Devil khan

मनोज भाई क्या सारे सूत्र के एक साथ करने के लिए दूसरे और इमेग मैं बदलने के लिए दूसरे सोफ्टवेअर की जरुरत पड़ेगी .................यानि दोनों के लिए अलग अलग

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *शुक्रिया मनोज जी मैंने कर लिया और बहुत बढिया है
> रेप+ मेरी और से*


*ओके सर जी 
कोशिश करता हूँ*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> मनोज भाई क्या सारे सूत्र के एक साथ करने के लिए दूसरे और इमेग मैं बदलने के लिए दूसरे सोफ्टवेअर की जरुरत पड़ेगी .................यानि दोनों के लिए अलग अलग


सर जी पहले आप ये aad on इंस्टाल करें 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...don/autopager/
जब ये कर ले तो firefox को रिस्टार्ट कर ले जब आप अन्तर्वासना का कोई भी सूत्र खोलेंगे तो आपको आप्शन दिखाई देगी आप yes कर ले

----------


## Devil khan

> सर जी पहले आप ये aad on इंस्टाल करें 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...don/autopager/
> जब ये कर ले तो firefox को रिस्टार्ट कर ले जब आप अन्तर्वासना का कोई भी सूत्र खोलेंगे तो आपको आप्शन दिखाई देगी आप yes कर ले


uske bbad //////////

----------


## Devil khan

मनोज भाई क्या कोई ऐसा भी तरीका है .जिससे सारे पेज को pdf फाइल मैं कन्वर्ट कर ले

----------


## Mr. laddi

> uske bbad //////////


 *उसके बाद तो आपको बस इतना ही करना है की पेज को नेक्स्ट नहीं करना है
बस नीचे  स्क्रोल करें और मजे ले 

*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> मनोज भाई क्या कोई ऐसा भी तरीका है .जिससे सारे पेज को pdf फाइल मैं कन्वर्ट कर ले


*आप यहाँ जाएँ 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=6774&page=12*

----------


## Devil khan

> *आप यहाँ जाएँ 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=6774&page=12*


लादी भाई आपने जो अभी पूरा सूत्र सेव करने के बारे मैं बताया ...मैं उसे सेव कर रहा हू तो वो बहुत छोटी साईज मैं सेव हो रहा है उसे बार बार ज़ूम कर के बड़ा करना पद रहा है .......और वो ज़ूम होने मैं काफी टाइम भी लगा रहा है

----------


## Mr. laddi

> लादी भाई आपने जो अभी पूरा सूत्र सेव करने के बारे मैं बताया ...मैं उसे सेव कर रहा हू तो वो बहुत छोटी साईज मैं सेव हो रहा है उसे बार बार ज़ूम कर के बड़ा करना पद रहा है .......और वो ज़ूम होने मैं काफी टाइम भी लगा रहा है


*यार मुझे भी अभी मनोज जी ने बताया था 
आप ऐसे करें एक बार उसे ज़ूम कर ले अपने हिसाब से फिर माउस की मदद से आगे पीछे ऊपर नीचे कर के देखें *

----------


## Dark Rider

> *यार मुझे भी अभी मनोज जी ने बताया था 
> आप ऐसे करें एक बार उसे ज़ूम कर ले अपने हिसाब से फिर माउस की मदद से आगे पीछे ऊपर नीचे कर के देखें *



फ़िलहाल तो मुझे भी यही आता है , फिर और सोच के बताऊंगा  वैसे मेरे सभी सूत्रों का यही हाल होता है सवाल जवाब

----------


## Mr. laddi

> फ़िलहाल तो मुझे भी यही आता है , फिर और सोच के बताऊंगा  वैसे मेरे सभी सूत्रों का यही हाल होता है सवाल जवाब


*फिर भी बढिया है कुछ न होने से तो थोडा बहुत होना अच्छा है 
मुझे पसंद है फिलहाल जब तक कोई और तरकीब नहीं आ जाती*

----------


## The Master

> फ़िलहाल तो मुझे भी यही आता है , फिर और सोच के बताऊंगा  *वैसे मेरे सभी सूत्रों का यही हाल होता है सवाल जवाब*


सही बात है


:group-dance:_____:group-dance:_____:group-dance:_____:group-dance:

----------


## Dark Rider

https://getcocoon.com/

Your right to online privacy exists in Cocoon

Protection from online viruses is just icing on the cake


एक virus फ्री और online privacy वाली दुनिया में आपका स्वागत है |

----------


## Rajesh Rajjj

Manoj jee, kaafi dino se mere screen par ye aa raha hai, koi solution dikh nahi raha hai.


svchost.exe - Application Error

The instruction at "0*001a16b0" referenced memory at "0*00000000". The memory could not be "written".

Click on OK to terminate the program

Click on CANCLE to debug the program



(*= multiplay)

----------


## Programmer

> svchost.exe - Application Error
> 
> The instruction at "0*001a16b0" referenced memory at "0*00000000". The memory could not be "written".
> 
> Click on OK to terminate the program
> 
> Click on CANCLE to debug the program
> 
> 
> ...


"
1.Go 2 the start menu
2.Right click "my computer"
3.Click "properties" then the "automatic updates" tab
4.Choose "turn off automatic updates"
5.Reboot your computer
6.Go back to start menu and in all programs go to "windows update" you have to be connected to the internet.
7.Manually update windows.
8.Turn your automatic updates back on.
 I have also had a number of  people comment that the problem reappears after some time.  The  recommended fix, if the problem reappears, is to turn off automatic updates, and just manually go to Windows Update periodically and update your machine.

----------


## love.15

बोस मुझे मदरबोर्ड रिपेयरिङ गाईड का साईट मिलसक्ता है ?

----------


## Teach Guru

*क्या आपके कम्प्यूटर में "रन टाइम एरर" आ रहा है?*

क्या किसी अपने कम्प्यूटर के प्रोग्राम को चलाते समय आपके साथ ऐसी परेशानी आई है
जिसमें प्रोग्राम को चलाने पर (रन करने पर) वो प्रोग्राम ना चले और आपको इस तरह के संदेश मिले?

* Run time Error 713
    "Class not registered"
    "You need the following file to be intalled on your machine: MSSTDFMT.DLL"*


ऐसा मेरे साथ कई बार हुआ है जब किसी कारण से मुझसे विन्डो इन्स्टाल ना हुआ हो या किसी सोफ्टवेयर
को अनइंस्टाल करते समय जिन फाइलों को मुझे बचा कर रखनी चाहिये; की जगह मैने रिमूव आल कर दी हो।
यह परेशानी कई बार अलग अलग प्रोग्राम को चलाते समय आती है, बस फाइल के नाम बदल जाते हैं
जैसे: MSCOMCTL.OCX, MFC42.DLL आदि। ऐसा उपरोक्त फाईल की रजिस्ट्री में गड़बड़ होने पर भी होता है।

इस एरर से मुक्ति पाने का तरीका है कि उक्त फाईल को अपने सिस्टम पर इंस्टाल कर दी जाये,
परन्तु इन फाईलों को डबल क्लिक कर जैसे हम दूसरे सोफ्टवेर इन्स्टाल करते हैं इन्हें नहीं कर सकते।
इन्हें इंस्टाल करने का तरीका थोड़ा अलग है।
आईये इसका सही तरीका बताते हैं।

    सबसे पहले आपको जो फाइल चाहिये उस फाइल को गूगल में सर्च कर डेस्कटॉप पर डाउनलोड कर लें, और अबइसे कॉपी करें।
    अब आप C:\windows\system32 में जाकर इसे पेस्ट कर दें।अब Start-Run में जाकर यह टाइप करें regsvr32 MSCOMCTL।OCX
    regsvr32 के बाद एक स्पेस जरूर दें!
    जहाँ MSCOMCTL.OCX इस जगह आप उस फाईल का नाम टाइप करें जिसे आपने अभी अभी C:\windows\system32 में पेस्ट किया है।

अब ओके करें या इन्टर दबा दें।

    आपको संदेश मिलेगा "DllRegisterServer ... succeeded"


बस आपका काम हो चुका है। अब एक बार सिस्टम को रिस्टार्ट करें, और अब देख लें आपका को प्रोग्राम पहले नहीं चल रहा था अब चलने लगा है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*एक्सप्लोरर विंडो के ध्वस्त होने से डेस्कटॉप को बचाएं*

एक्प्लोरर.ईएक्सई नाम की प्रक्रिया विंडोज की महत्वपूर्ण प्रक्रियाओं में से एक है। फोल्डर विंडो तथा डेस्कटॉप इत्यादि इसी प्रक्रिया के चलते रहने की वजह से दिखाई देते हैं। कभी कभार यह प्रक्रिया किसी वजह से बंद हो जाती है। ऐसे में जितने फोल्डर
खुले हैं वो बंद हो जाते हैं तथा पूरी डेस्कटॉप गायब हो जाती है। कम्प्यूटर के कम जानकार लोगों के लिए ऐसी घटना हैरान परेशान करने के लिए काफी है।

यदि आपके साथ ऐसा होता है तो Ctrl + Shift + Esc बटन एक साथ दबाएं। इससे आपके समक्ष टास्क मैनेजर उपस्थित हो जाएगा। अब “Applications” टैब में जाएं और “New Task” में क्लिक करें। Create new task के डॉयलॉग बॉक्स में explorer लिखकर Ok बटन पर क्लिक करें। आपको अपनी डेस्कटॉप वापस मिल जाएगी।

एक दूसरा मार्ग यह है कि कुछ ऐसा किया जाए कि यदि कोई एक्सप्लोरर विंडो ध्वस्त होती भी है तो वह  डेस्कटॉप को प्रभावित न करे। इसके लिए आवश्यक है कि डेस्कटॉप की प्रक्रिया से एक्सप्लोरर विंडो की प्रक्रिया पृथक हों।
ऐसा करने के लिए कंट्रोल पैनल में फोल्डर ऑप्शन्स में जाएं। अब इसमें व्यू टैब में क्लिक करें। यहां उपलब्ध सूची में नीचे आएं और Launch folder windows in a separate process में क्लिक करके उसे सक्षम कर दें। अब ओके बटन पर क्लिक करें।

अब आपकी एक्सप्लोरर विंडो की पृथक प्रक्रिया चलेगी और डेस्कटॉप की पृथक, जिससे यदि किसी विंडो में कोई गड़बड़ी हुई भी तो डेस्कटॉप अप्रभावित रहेंगी।

* सांभार - अंतर्जाल.इन

----------


## Teach Guru

*किसी भी वेबसाइट किसभी ईमेज को व्हील की तरह घुमायें !!!*

आज जावास्क्रिप्ट की एक ट्रिक बता रहे हैं, जिसकी मदद से आप अपने या किसी भी साईट में दी सारी ईमेज को पुल (उसकी जगह से हटाकर) करके एक सर्किल में घुमा सकते हैं। ये सब संभव होता है जावास्क्रिप्ट के कुछ लाईनों के कोड की मदद से।
नीचे दिये गये कोड को कॉपी करके अपने ब्राउजर के एड्रैस बार में पेस्ट करके Enter दबायें, फिर देखिये आपके पेज की ईमेज कैसे गोल गोल घुमती हैं। अगर आपकी साईट में ज्यादा ईमेज नही हैं तो गुगल ईमेज में जाकर कुछ सर्च करें और फिर उस ब्राउजर के एड्रैस बार में इस कोड को पेस्ट कर Enter दबाकर देखें।

javascript**:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI=document.getElementsByTagName("img"); DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i-DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style; DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=(Math.sin(R*x1+i*x2+x3)*x4+x5)+"px"; DIS.top=(Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3)*y4+y5)+"px"}R++}se  tInterval('A()',5); void(0);


है ना जोरदार, दरअसल ये कोड HTML के “img” टैग को ढूँढ कर उन्हें एक सर्किल में गोल गोल घुमाता है। अब आप चाहें तो इसकी जगह पर HTML का कोई दूसरा टैग भी इस्तेमाल करके देख सकते हैं, जैसे कि पैराग्राफ का टैग “p” या फिर लिंक बनाने के लिये यूज होने वाला टैग “a“।

“a” को यूज करके देखियेगा, आपके सभी टिप्पणी करने वाले चक्कर लगाते नजर आयेंगे, चाहें तो हमारी इस पोस्ट पर टिप्पणी करके यहीं से कोड कॉपी “img” की जगह “a” करके इसी ब्राउजर में पेस्ट करके अपने को सर्किल में घुमता देख लें।

एक बात का ध्यान रखियेगा, घूमता हुआ देखने के लिये पेज का टॉप भाग आपको दिखना चाहिये क्योंकि ये सर्किल पेज के शुरू में ही बनता है नीचे नही। इसलिये प्वाइंटर अगर आप के वेबपेज के नीचे के हिस्से में है तो स्क्रोल करके पेज के ऊपर ले आयें।

Internet Explorer और गुगले क्रोम ब्राउजर के लियेः IE और chrome में ये कोड as it is शायद काम ना करे, अगर ऐसा हो तो आप double and single quote को हटाकर फिर से टाईप करके चलायें ये IE और chrome दोनों में भी काम करने लग जायेगा।

----------


## mzone420

> *किसी भी वेबसाइट किसभी ईमेज को व्हील की तरह घुमायें !!!*
> 
> आज जावास्क्रिप्ट की एक ट्रिक बता रहे हैं, जिसकी मदद से आप अपने या किसी भी साईट में दी सारी ईमेज को पुल (उसकी जगह से हटाकर) करके एक सर्किल में घुमा सकते हैं। ये सब संभव होता है जावास्क्रिप्ट के कुछ लाईनों के कोड की मदद से।
> नीचे दिये गये कोड को कॉपी करके अपने ब्राउजर के एड्रैस बार में पेस्ट करके Enter दबायें, फिर देखिये आपके पेज की ईमेज कैसे गोल गोल घुमती हैं। अगर आपकी साईट में ज्यादा ईमेज नही हैं तो गुगल ईमेज में जाकर कुछ सर्च करें और फिर उस ब्राउजर के एड्रैस बार में इस कोड को पेस्ट कर Enter दबाकर देखें।
> 
> javascript**:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI=document.getElementsByTagName("img"); DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i-DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style; DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=(Math.sin(R*x1+i*x2+x3)*x4+x5)+"px"; DIS.top=(Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3)*y4+y5)+"px"}R++}se  tInterval('A()',5); void(0);
> 
> 
> है ना जोरदार, दरअसल ये कोड HTML के “img” टैग को ढूँढ कर उन्हें एक सर्किल में गोल गोल घुमाता है। अब आप चाहें तो इसकी जगह पर HTML का कोई दूसरा टैग भी इस्तेमाल करके देख सकते हैं, जैसे कि पैराग्राफ का टैग “p” या फिर लिंक बनाने के लिये यूज होने वाला टैग “a“।
> ...





> *एक्सप्लोरर विंडो के ध्वस्त होने से डेस्कटॉप को बचाएं*
> 
> एक्प्लोरर.ईएक्सई नाम की प्रक्रिया विंडोज की महत्वपूर्ण प्रक्रियाओं में से एक है। फोल्डर विंडो तथा डेस्कटॉप इत्यादि इसी प्रक्रिया के चलते रहने की वजह से दिखाई देते हैं। कभी कभार यह प्रक्रिया किसी वजह से बंद हो जाती है। ऐसे में जितने फोल्डर
> खुले हैं वो बंद हो जाते हैं तथा पूरी डेस्कटॉप गायब हो जाती है। कम्प्यूटर के कम जानकार लोगों के लिए ऐसी घटना हैरान परेशान करने के लिए काफी है।
> 
> यदि आपके साथ ऐसा होता है तो Ctrl + Shift + Esc बटन एक साथ दबाएं। इससे आपके समक्ष टास्क मैनेजर उपस्थित हो जाएगा। अब “Applications” टैब में जाएं और “New Task” में क्लिक करें। Create new task के डॉयलॉग बॉक्स में explorer लिखकर Ok बटन पर क्लिक करें। आपको अपनी डेस्कटॉप वापस मिल जाएगी।
> 
> एक दूसरा मार्ग यह है कि कुछ ऐसा किया जाए कि यदि कोई एक्सप्लोरर विंडो ध्वस्त होती भी है तो वह  डेस्कटॉप को प्रभावित न करे। इसके लिए आवश्यक है कि डेस्कटॉप की प्रक्रिया से एक्सप्लोरर विंडो की प्रक्रिया पृथक हों।
> ऐसा करने के लिए कंट्रोल पैनल में फोल्डर ऑप्शन्स में जाएं। अब इसमें व्यू टैब में क्लिक करें। यहां उपलब्ध सूची में नीचे आएं और Launch folder windows in a separate process में क्लिक करके उसे सक्षम कर दें। अब ओके बटन पर क्लिक करें।
> ...





> *क्या आपके कम्प्यूटर में "रन टाइम एरर" आ रहा है?*
> 
> क्या किसी अपने कम्प्यूटर के प्रोग्राम को चलाते समय आपके साथ ऐसी परेशानी आई है
> जिसमें प्रोग्राम को चलाने पर (रन करने पर) वो प्रोग्राम ना चले और आपको इस तरह के संदेश मिले?
> 
> * Run time Error 713
>     "Class not registered"
>     "You need the following file to be intalled on your machine: MSSTDFMT.DLL"*
> 
> ...


*अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो दोस्त.....* रेपो++

----------


## mindblocker

mujhe apne Nokia N73 par skype chalana hai.. kya aisa ho sakta hai.. agar ho sakta ho to kripya sahayta kare... mujhe aapke reply ka intezaar rahega.. dhanyawad

----------


## Teach Guru

> *अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो दोस्त.....* रेपो++


 *रेपो. के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र........*

----------


## Teach Guru

*अब करें बिना किसी सोफ्टवेयर के फोल्डर को लोक, आसान से तरीके से..* 




सबसे पहले तो आप एक फोल्डर बनाये किसी भी drive में___
उदहारण के लिए :- आपने एक फोल्डर अपने "E" Drive में "india" के नाम से बनाया जिसका Path नीचे दिया गया हैं,
E:\india अब आप नीचे दिए गए निर्देशों का पालन करते जाए :-
1) सबसे पहले आप अपना notepad खोले और उसमें
ren india india.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}
ऊपर दिया गया कोड कॉपी करके पेस्ट करे.
2) और अपने जिस drive में "india" नाम का फोल्डर बनाया था उसी drive में आप अपनी इस notepad को "loc.bat"
के नाम से save करे.
3) अब आप एक और notepad खोले और उसमें नीचे दिया गया कोड कॉपी करके पेस्ट करे :-
ren india.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} india
4) और एक बार फिर उसी drive में इसे "key.bat" के नाम से save करे, जिस drive में आपने "india" नाम का फोल्डर
बनाया था.लीजिये आपका काम हो गया, अब जो "फाइल" या "फोल्डर" या कोई और चीज जो आप दुसरो से छिपाना चाहते हैं
उसे "india"नाम वाले फोल्डर में डाल दे. और इसे lock करने के लिए "loc" वाले आइकन पे क्लिक कर दे. और अगर
दुबारा इसे unlock  करने के लिए "key" वाले आइकन पे क्लिक कर दे.
और आप किसी भी नाम से फोल्डर बना सकते हैं "india" तो समझाने के लिए इस्तेमाल किया था.
जरूरी जानकारी ( इस trick से फोल्डर lock नही होता बल्कि जब आप "lock" वाले आइकन पे क्लिक करते हो तो उससे वो
फोल्डर आपके PC की एक Option वाला एक शार्टकट बन जाता हैं और "Key" वाले आइकन पे क्लिक करने से फिर आपका
फोल्डर सामान्य हो जाता हैं.) 

-------------------------------------------
आपको ट्रिक कैसी लगी, जरुर अवगत कराएँ..........

----------


## Teach Guru

*Ctrl+C के द्वारा कॉपी करना खतरनाक साबित हो सकता है, कैसे जानने के लिए इसे पढ़ें........
*

खतरनाक साबित हो सकता है Ctrl+C कमांड आपके कम्प्यूटर के लिए (Control C is not safe)
कन्ट्रोल सी (Ctrl+C) क्या है?

कन्ट्रोल सी का आमतौर पर उपयोग किसी डेटा को एक स्थान से दूसरे स्थान पर कॉपी करने के लिए होता है.
यह कमान्ड सूरक्षित क्यो नहीं है?
कन्ट्रोल सी उपयोग करने पर डेटा क्लिपबोर्ड में सुरक्षित रहता है, लेकिन जब हम इन्टरनेट से कनेक्ट होते है और इस कमान्ड का उपयोग करते है तो यह डेटा इन्टरनेट पर जावा स्क्रिप्ट (Java Script) व एएसपी (ASP) के द्वारा कहीं भी एक्सेस किया जा सकता है.
एक प्रयोग के द्वारा आप देख सकते है. (केवल इन्टरनेट एक्सप्लोरर उपयोगकर्ता के लिए)
1. इन्टरनेट से कनेक्ट करें.
2. कन्ट्रोल सी के द्वारा किसी टेक्सट को कॉपी करें.
3. इस पर क्लिक करें *http://www.sourcecodesworld.com/special/clipboard.asp
*
*आप देखेंगे कि जो टेक्सट आपने कॉपी किया है, 
वह इस वेब पेज पर दिखाई देगा.
कुछ बातें जो ध्यान रखें.
पासवर्ड, क्रेडिट कार्ड नम्बर, पीन इत्यादि इन्टरनेट का उपयोग करते समय क्लिपबोर्ड में ना रखें. अर्थात इन्हे कन्ट्रोल सी के द्वारा कॉपी ना करें.*

----------


## mzone420

बहुत खूब मित्र.....




> *अब करें बिना किसी सोफ्टवेयर के फोल्डर को लोक, आसान से तरीके से..* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> सबसे पहले तो आप एक फोल्डर बनाये किसी भी drive में___
> उदहारण के लिए :- आपने एक फोल्डर अपने "E" Drive में "india" के नाम से बनाया जिसका Path नीचे दिया गया हैं,
> E:\india अब आप नीचे दिए गए निर्देशों का पालन करते जाए :-
> 1) सबसे पहले आप अपना notepad खोले और उसमें
> ...

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत खूब मित्र.....


*धन्यवाद मित्र एक आप हि है जो इस सूत्र को देख रहें है,  मित्र mtm ना जाने कहाँ है काफी दिनों से उनकी कोई पोस्ट यहाँ नहीं हुई इसलिए, 
मैने ये सोचा आज कुछ अपनी तरफ से हो जाये | नियामक जी ने अपना नाम भी बदल लिया मित्र लेकिन यार पहले वाला अच्छा था|*

----------


## Teach Guru

*मजेदार नोटपेड ट्रिक्स*

ट्रिक - १
सबसे पहले आप नोटपेड खोलिए...और उसमे this app can break लाइन लिखकर सेव कर दीजिये | अब ज़रा फाइल को खोलना | डरो मत,इससे कुछ नुकसान नहीं होगा | क्या ? क्या ? उसमे जो लिखा था कहाँ चला गया ?
कुछ समझ में नहीं आ रहा क्या?
अब आप कहेंगे कि अजी इस this app can break लाइन में ही कुछ है, तो आप अपने मन की कोई चार शब्द की लाइन लिख लीजिये,जिसमे पहले शब्द के अक्षरों की संख्या चार, बाकी के दो शब्दों में तीन-तीन अक्षर तथा अंतिम शब्द में पांच अक्षर ....फिर वही सब कर के देखिये.....क्या हुआ???
हाँ लाइन लिखकर इंटर नहीं प्रेस नहीं करना है |

ट्रिक - २
अमेरिका के वर्ल्ड ट्रेड सेण्टर पर जिस विमान से हमला किया गया था, उसका नाम क्या था ? क्या ये आपको ओता है ? नहीं? तो हम बताये देते है .....विमान का नाम था Q33N . अब आप कहेंगे कि बात नोटपेड की चल रही थी ,ये वर्ल्ड ट्रेड सेण्टर कहाँ से आ गया ?
बताते है ....आप नोटपेड खोलिए ...और उसमे विमान का नाम यानि Q33N लिखिए और उसका फॉण्ट साइज़ 72 कर दीजिये ....फिर फॉण्ट में Wingdings कर दीजिये | अब देखिये तो ज़रा ...क्या हुआ ? जो सामने दिख रहा है क्या उसका अमेरिका के वर्ल्ड ट्रेड सेण्टर पर हमले से कोई सम्बन्ध दिख रहा है ?

ट्रिक - ३
मैं नोटपेड को डायरी की तरह कभी कभी यूज कर लेता हूँ ,पर उस दिनांक तथा समय डालना भूल जाता हूँ ,अब ऐसी समस्या आपके सामने आये तो लिखने के बाद पहले लाइन के सबसे आगे .LOG जोड़ दे ,बचा हुआ सारा काम नोटपेड कर देगा | हाँ फाइल को सेव तो आपको ही करना होगा |

----------


## kinshu

मनोज जी कोई एसा तरीका बताये वो में मिक्रो सोफ्ट ऑफिस वर्ड में सेव कर सकू और प्रिंट आउट ले सकू ताकि जो घ्यान मुजे आप के मार्गदर्शन से प्राप्त हुआ हे उसे में समय आने पर उपयोग कर सकू व दूसरो को भी दे सकू क्युकी अन्तर्वासना के फोंट्स नहीं दिकाते कॉपी पेस्ट करने के बद्द मेरे कंप्यूटर पर मेने मंगल फोंट्स डाउनलोड भी किये हेई फिर भी नहीं दिक् रहे में एसा इसलिए करना छठा हु क्युकी खबी भूल जाऊ तो नोट्स खोल के डेक सकता हु अच्छा जी शुब रात्रि

----------


## Teach Guru

> मनोज जी कोई एसा तरीका बताये वो में मिक्रो सोफ्ट ऑफिस वर्ड में सेव कर सकू और प्रिंट आउट ले सकू ताकि जो घ्यान मुजे आप के मार्गदर्शन से प्राप्त हुआ हे उसे में समय आने पर उपयोग कर सकू व दूसरो को भी दे सकू क्युकी अन्तर्वासना के फोंट्स नहीं दिकाते कॉपी पेस्ट करने के बद्द मेरे कंप्यूटर पर मेने मंगल फोंट्स डाउनलोड भी किये हेई फिर भी नहीं दिक् रहे में एसा इसलिए करना छठा हु क्युकी खबी भूल जाऊ तो नोट्स खोल के डेक सकता हु अच्छा जी शुब रात्रि


*मित्र आप इसे वर्ड पेड में सेव करें सब कुछ सही दिखेगा ........*

----------


## mzone420

बहुत खूब मित्र.....




> *अब करें बिना किसी सोफ्टवेयर के फोल्डर को लोक, आसान से तरीके से..* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> सबसे पहले तो आप एक फोल्डर बनाये किसी भी drive में___
> उदहारण के लिए :- आपने एक फोल्डर अपने "E" Drive में "india" के नाम से बनाया जिसका Path नीचे दिया गया हैं,
> E:\india अब आप नीचे दिए गए निर्देशों का पालन करते जाए :-
> 1) सबसे पहले आप अपना notepad खोले और उसमें
> ...

----------


## Teach Guru

*
अपने ब्राउजर से चलाये लिनक्स ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम*

क्या आपको लिनक्स ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम अच्छा लगता है , और आपके पीसी में लिनक्स नहीं है, या आप कहीं बाहर गए हुए है या आपको लिनक्स की थोड़े समय के लिए आवश्यकता है (खासकर स्टुडेंट्स के लिए ) या आप इसे इस्तेमाल तो करना चाहते हैं पर इंस्टाल नहीं आदि आदि |

तो आपको न तो कोई इंस्टालेशन करनी है, और आप लिनक्स का मज़ा ले सकते है , सिर्फ अपने ब्राउजर के यूआरएल बक्से में मात्र एक एड्ड्रेस टाईप करके |

वो है :http://bellard.org/jslinux/

फायरफोक्स, इन्टरनेट एक्सप्लोरर 9, , सफारी , क्रोम ओपेरा ब्राउजर सपोर्ट है

----------


## Dark Rider

> *
> अपने ब्राउजर से चलाये लिनक्स ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम*
> 
> क्या आपको लिनक्स ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम अच्छा लगता है , और आपके पीसी में लिनक्स नहीं है, या आप कहीं बाहर गए हुए है या आपको लिनक्स की थोड़े समय के लिए आवश्यकता है (खासकर स्टुडेंट्स के लिए ) या आप इसे इस्तेमाल तो करना चाहते हैं पर इंस्टाल नहीं आदि आदि |
> 
> तो आपको न तो कोई इंस्टालेशन करनी है, और आप लिनक्स का मज़ा ले सकते है , सिर्फ अपने ब्राउजर के यूआरएल बक्से में मात्र एक एड्ड्रेस टाईप करके |
> 
> वो है :http://bellard.org/jslinux/
> 
> फायरफोक्स, इन्टरनेट एक्सप्लोरर 9, , सफारी , क्रोम ओपेरा ब्राउजर सपोर्ट है


अच्छा कर रहे हो मित्र , अब  जाके सुकून है कुछ |

----------


## Teach Guru

> अच्छा कर रहे हो मित्र , अब  जाके सुकून है कुछ |


आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद ............

----------


## Teach Guru

कम्प्युटर एरर को कैसे साल्व करे- इनसफिसिएन्ट सिस्टम रिसोर्सेस एक्जिटजवकम्पलीट द रिक्वेस्ट एपीआई ?

क्या कभी आपने विंडोज के हाइबरनेट आपसन का प्रयोंग किए हैं ? यह एक बहुत ही उपयोगी फीचर है विना सिस्टम बन्द किए दुबारा से काम करने के लिए इस आपसन का प्रयोग करते हैं.  लेकिन कभी  कभी या कुछ दिनों के बाद एक एरर मैसेज का सामना करना पड जाता है.

यह एरर इस प्रकार से है.

Windows – System Error
Insufficient System resources exist to complete the API


काफी रिसर्च के बाद पाया गया कि यह एरर मैसेज सिस्टम या हार्डवेयर से सम्बन्धित नही है बल्कि यह एक केरनर पावर कमी है और इसका माइक्रोसाफट द्वारा एक समाधान दिया गया है.  इसे यहॉं से  डाउनलोड कर सकते हें.
आशा करता हूँ इससे इस एरर मैसेज का समाधान हो जाए.

इस आलेख को इंगलिश में पढिए.

----------


## Teach Guru

*इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर से ब्राउजिंग हिस्ट्री को हटाने से कैसे रोकें*

आमतौर पर लोग इंटरनेट यूज करके इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर से ब्राउजिंग हिस्ट्री को हटा देते हैं ताकि
उनके बोस या परिजनों को ये न पता चल सके कि उनकी उनुपस्थिती में आपने इंटरनेट पर क्या सर्फ़ किया।
इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर से ब्राउजिंग हिस्ट्री को हटाने से इस प्रकार रोका जा सकता है-

1 सबसे पहले स्टार्ट मेनू में जाकर Run कमांड चुने।

2 फिर यहाँ gpedit.msc  टाइप करें।

3 फिर यहाँ से Local Computer Policy चुनें, इसके बाद Computer Configuration पर डबल क्लिक करें,
अब पुनः उपस्थित विकल्पों में से Administrative Templates पर डबल क्लिक करें, फिर यहाँ Windows Components पर डबल क्लिक करें,
अब पुनः Internet Explorer पर भी डबल क्लिक करें और अंत में यहाँ उपस्थित विकल्पों में से Delete Browsing History पर डबल क्लिक करें।

4 यहाँ आपको सबसे ऊपर एक विकल्प मिलेगा Turn off "Delete Browsing History" Functionality इस विकल्प पर राईट क्लिक कर
Properties आप्शन चुनें फिर यहाँ अब यहाँ enabled वाले रेडिओ बटन को चेक करके ओके पर क्लिक करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

*विंडोज स्टार्टअप के दौरान स्वयं का मैसेज दिखाएँ*

1 . अपनी अनुपस्थिति में दोस्त द्वारा सिस्टम  को यूज करने पर स्टार्टअप के दौरान कुछ विशेष मैसेज या चेतावनी देना चाहते हों।
2 . विंडोज स्टार्टअप के दौरान विशेष मैसेज (Quatation) प्रदर्शित करना चाहते हों।

विंडोज स्टार्टअप के दौरान स्वयं का मैसेज इस प्रकार दिखा सकते हैं-

    सबसे पहले स्टार्ट मेनू में जाकर 'Run' कमांड खोलें।
    इसके बाद यहाँ 'REGEDIT' टाइप करें और 'ENTER' दबाएँ।
    इसके बाद रजिस्ट्री एडिटर में इस पाथ पर जाएँ- HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\policies\system , यहाँ आपको दो स्ट्रिंग वैल्यू मिलेंगी - legalnoticecaption तथा legalnoticetext . पहले  'legalnoticecaption' पर डबल क्लिक करें तथा यहाँ 'Value Data' के अन्दर 'Info' लिखें, इसके बाद 'legalnoticetext' पर डबल क्लिक करें तथा यहाँ 'Value Data' के अन्दर अपना पूरा मेसेज लिखें।

इसके बाद अपने कंप्यूटर को रिस्टार्ट करें और स्टार्टअप के दौरान अपना मैसेज देखें।

----------


## Teach Guru

*अपने निम्न प्रोसेसर को उच्च कैसे दिखाएँ*

जी हाँ ऐसा संभव है कोई आपको पुराना या असेम्बल कंप्यूटर बेचते समय उल्लू बना सकता है। हम में से ज्यादातर लोग प्रोसेसर , रैम आदि का पता "My Computer Properties" या फिर "System Information" के द्वारा लगाते हैं पर दोस्तों केवल इसी को देख कर कंप्यूटर न खरीदे, जिस व्यक्ति से आप कंप्यूटर खरीद रहे हैं उससे बिल अवश्य मांगें।

मैं यहाँ आप को एक ट्रिक बता रहा हूँ  जिसके जरिए कोई अपने निम्न प्रोसेसर को उच्च बता सकता है। ट्रिक ये है -

START > RUN > यहाँ लिखें REGEDIT >
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > HARDWARE > DISCRIPTION > SYSTEM >CENTRALPROCESSOR > 0

अब सीधे हाथ (Right Hand ) की तरफ "PROCESSOR NAME STRING" पर क्लिक करें और यहाँ जिस प्रोसेसर का नाम देना चाहें दे सकते है (उदा. के लिए  Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2330 @ 1.60GHz की जगह Intel® Core™ i3-330M Processor @ 2.13Ghz ; अब समझे कैसे बनते हैं उल्लू ? इस उदा. में कौनसा प्रोसेसर कौनसा बना दिया है)

इसके बाद आप "My Computer Properties" को खोल के देखें आपको आपके  प्रोसेसर  का नाम बदला हुआ मिलेगा।

----------


## mzone420

क्या बात है!!! आप तो छाते ज रहे है...




> *अपने निम्न प्रोसेसर को उच्च कैसे दिखाएँ*
> 
> जी हाँ ऐसा संभव है कोई आपको पुराना या असेम्बल कंप्यूटर बेचते समय उल्लू बना सकता है। हम में से ज्यादातर लोग प्रोसेसर , रैम आदि का पता "My Computer Properties" या फिर "System Information" के द्वारा लगाते हैं पर दोस्तों केवल इसी को देख कर कंप्यूटर न खरीदे, जिस व्यक्ति से आप कंप्यूटर खरीद रहे हैं उससे बिल अवश्य मांगें।
> 
> मैं यहाँ आप को एक ट्रिक बता रहा हूँ  जिसके जरिए कोई अपने निम्न प्रोसेसर को उच्च बता सकता है। ट्रिक ये है -
> 
> START > RUN > यहाँ लिखें REGEDIT >
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > HARDWARE > DISCRIPTION > SYSTEM >CENTRALPROCESSOR > 0
> 
> ...

----------


## kinshu

> *मित्र आप इसे वर्ड पेड में सेव करें सब कुछ सही दिखेगा ........*


 बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Teach Guru

> क्या बात है!!! आप तो छाते ज रहे है...


धन्यवाद मित्र.........

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र


आपका स्वागत है मित्र.....

----------


## Rajeev

*कैसे देखे मोज़िला फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स में सेव किये हुए पासवर्ड्स*

कई बार ऐसा होता है कि आपके डेस्कटॉप पीसी में ही पासवर्ड्स सेव रहते है पर आपको यह पता नहीं होता है और अगली बार जब आप अपने पीसी पर पासवर्ड लिखने के लिए बैठते है तो आपको पासवर्ड ही याद नहीं आता लेकिन अब आप किसी से पूछने के बजाए फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स से ही पासवर्ड प्राप्त कर सकते है बस नीचे दिए गए तरीकों का पालन करें. मैं इस के लिए फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स ५ का उपयोग करता हू


१. बाये साइड में दिए गए फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स बटन पर क्लिक करे

२. Options -> Options पर क्लिक करे


३. उसके बाद Options का विंडो खुलेगा उसमे security पर क्लिक करे और उसमे “Saved Passwords” पर क्लिक करे


४. उसमे आप अपनी साइट का नाम और उपयोगकर्ता नाम आप देख रहे होगे खोजने के लिए "Search Box" पर क्लिक करे और उसके बाद "Show Password" बटन पर क्लिक कर के देखे अपने पहले से सेव पासवर्ड्स

----------


## Teach Guru

MSOffice 2007 में "Save As Pdf" विकल्प जोड़ें

माइक्रोसाफ़्ट आफ़िस 2007 के पैकेज के साथ PDF या XPS फॉरमेट में अपने डाक्यूमेंट को सहेजने की सुविधा उपलब्ध नहीं है। माइक्रोसाफ़्ट ने इस सुविधा के लिए एक Addon लॉन्च किया है जो Access, Excel, Infopath, OneNote, PowerPoint, Publisher, Visio और Word प्रोग्राम के साथ काम करता है। यह सुविधा पहले आपके आफ़िस वर्शन को जाँचकर उपलब्ध थी इस जाँच में यह देखा जाता था कि आपने वाक़ई आफ़िस 2007 पैकेज ख़रीदा है। लेकिन अब ऐसा बिल्कुल नहीं है सो देर किस बात की आइए इसे तुरन्त डाउनलोड कर प्रयोग करें।

1. माइक्रोसाफ़्ट की साइट पर जायें यहाँ क्लिक करें
2. अब Download बटन पर क्लिक करें
3. अब जो विन्डो खुली है उस पर दिये Save बटन पर क्लिक करे और मनचाही जगह सेव करें
4. डाउनलोड हो जाने पर इसे इंस्टॉल कर लें

इंस्टॉल हो जाने के बाद, किसी भी डाक्यूमेंट को आफ़िस 2007 में खोलें और (File > Save As) विकल्प का चुनाव करें। अब आपको PDF / XPS फोर्मेट में अपनी फ़ाइल को सहेजने का विकल्प दिखने लगेगा।

----------


## mindblocker

sddn2k9 bhai bahut acchii jankaari de raho ho... LAGE RAHO...!!!!!!

----------


## mindblocker

bahut hi badiya.. acchi jankari de rahe ho aise hi dete raho.. dhanyawad

----------


## Teach Guru

> sddn2k9 bhai bahut acchii jankaari de raho ho... LAGE RAHO...!!!!!!


*धन्यवाद मित्र.......*

----------


## Dark Rider

Free Remote Desktop Sharing Application

जिससे आप अपनी डेस्कटॉप को दोस्तों के साथ शेयर कर सके |

http://www.teamviewer.com/hi/download/tv6.aspx
https://secure.logmein.com/products/.../download.aspx
http://www.tightvnc.com/download.php
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...dclientdl.mspx
http://www.uvnc.com/download/
https://www.crossloop.com/download.htm

----------


## love.15

pls bhai mujhe ye bataye ki antarvasna forum  par kese image and vedio lod kari jaya pls help me

----------


## Rajeev

> Free Remote Desktop Sharing Application
> 
> जिससे आप अपनी डेस्कटॉप को दोस्तों के साथ शेयर कर सके |
> 
> http://www.teamviewer.com/hi/download/tv6.aspx
> https://secure.logmein.com/products/.../download.aspx
> http://www.tightvnc.com/download.php
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...dclientdl.mspx
> http://www.uvnc.com/download/
> https://www.crossloop.com/download.htm


मुझे लगा था की आप अपने इस सूत्र को तो भूल ही गए हो |

----------


## jig.saw

> theme: डाउनलोड 
> इसकी भी आवश्यकता होगी 
> Universal Theme Patcher 1.5 :डाउनलोड


 शुक्रिया ऍम टी ऍम जी..... ****************

----------


## mindblocker

मित्रों मै आप लोग के सामने एक बार फिर अपनी समस्या रख रहा हु। क्रिप्या मेरि सहायता करे। भाइयो मै तो थक चुका हु कोशिशि कर कर के।
मैने (win to flash) और (X-Boot) से सफल्ता पूर्वक bootable pen drive तो बना लिया पर जब उससे formatting ke liye BOOT कर रहा हु तो press any key to boot का option ही नहि आ रहा है। मैंने boot section मे first boot device को removable device भी किया हुआ है पर फिर भि नही हो रहा है।
भाइयो कुछ तो उपाय बतओ ।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्रों मै आप लोग के सामने एक बार फिर अपनी समस्या रख रहा हु। क्रिप्या मेरि सहायता करे। भाइयो मै तो थक चुका हु कोशिशि कर कर के।
> मैने (win to flash) और (X-Boot) से सफल्ता पूर्वक bootable pen drive तो बना लिया पर जब उससे formatting ke liye BOOT कर रहा हु तो press any key to boot का option ही नहि आ रहा है। मैंने boot section मे first boot device को removable device भी किया हुआ है पर फिर भि नही हो रहा है।
> भाइयो कुछ तो उपाय बतओ ।


मित्र विकट समस्या है , किसी तकनीकी जानकार को बुला लीजिए , मुझे लगता है आपने बिलकुल ठीक तरह से सब कर लिया है |

----------


## mindblocker

> मित्र विकट समस्या है , किसी तकनीकी जानकार को बुला लीजिए , मुझे लगता है आपने बिलकुल ठीक तरह से सब कर लिया है |



*मनोज जी क्रिपया आप तो ऐसा न कहे। क्योकि आपसे बडा तक्नीकी जानकार तो मेरी नजर मे और कोइ भी नही है मै तो सिर्फ आपके हि मार्गदर्शन मे इतना कुछ कर पाया हु और मुझे ऐसा लग्ता है की ये समस्या आपके लिये उतनी बडी नही है और आप इसका हल जरूर निकाल लेंगें। क्रिपया सहायता करें । मैं इंतेजार करुंगा । धन्यवाद।*

----------


## mindblocker

> मित्र विकट समस्या है , किसी तकनीकी जानकार को बुला लीजिए , मुझे लगता है आपने बिलकुल ठीक तरह से सब कर लिया है |



*मनोज जी क्रिपया आप तो ऐसा न कहे। क्योकि आपसे बडा तक्नीकी जानकार तो मेरी नजर मे और कोइ भी नही है मै तो सिर्फ आपके हि मार्गदर्शन मे इतना कुछ कर पाया हु और मुझे ऐसा लग्ता है की ये समस्या आपके लिये उतनी बडी नही है और आप इसका हल जरूर निकाल लेंगें। क्रिपया सहायता करें । मैं इंतेजार करुंगा । धन्यवाद।*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी क्रिपया आप तो ऐसा न कहे। क्योकि आपसे बडा तक्नीकी जानकार तो मेरी नजर मे और कोइ भी नही है मै तो सिर्फ आपके हि मार्गदर्शन मे इतना कुछ कर पाया हु और मुझे ऐसा लग्ता है की ये समस्या आपके लिये उतनी बडी नही है और आप इसका हल जरूर निकाल लेंगें। क्रिपया सहायता करें । मैं इंतेजार करुंगा । धन्यवाद।*


चलिए आपके लिए करना ही होगा  |

----------


## mindblocker

> चलिए आपके लिए करना ही होगा  |


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मनोज जी। आप मुझे बताये की मैं आपको अंतर्वासना मे रेपो ******* से बडी और कौन सी चीज़ दूं क्योकि रेपो दे दे कर तो मै थक गया हु। (मजाक)

----------


## dheeraj

kuch naya bato

----------


## Dark Rider

यदि आप winamp जैसे mp3 प्लयेर का  आप्शन तलाश रहे है तो आज ही Xion डाउनलोड करिये , बहुत ही हल्का , आसान और कई skins  में उपलब्ध  है 

http://xion.r2.com.au/

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्रों मै आप लोग के सामने एक बार फिर अपनी समस्या रख रहा हु। क्रिप्या मेरि सहायता करे। भाइयो मै तो थक चुका हु कोशिशि कर कर के।
> मैने (win to flash) और (X-Boot) से सफल्ता पूर्वक bootable pen drive तो बना लिया पर जब उससे formatting ke liye BOOT कर रहा हु तो press any key to boot का option ही नहि आ रहा है। मैंने boot section मे first boot device को removable device भी किया हुआ है पर फिर भि नही हो रहा है।
> भाइयो कुछ तो उपाय बतओ ।


*मित्र आपका मदर बोर्ड कोनसा है बताओ
फिर देखता हूँ बूट होती है या नहीं*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मित्र विकट समस्या है , किसी तकनीकी जानकार को बुला लीजिए , मुझे लगता है आपने बिलकुल ठीक तरह से सब कर लिया है |


 मेरे ख्याल से यहाँ गलती हो रही है 
del  बटन दबाने की सेटिंग करनी होती है ताके वो बूट  के टाइम press any key to boot शो करे 
 मदर बोर्ड कौन सा है

----------


## mindblocker

> मेरे ख्याल से यहाँ गलती हो रही है 
> del  बटन दबाने की सेटिंग करनी होती है ताके वो बूट  के टाइम press any key to boot शो करे 
>  मदर बोर्ड कौन सा है



*ASUS* *Intel(R) G41 Express Chipset Motherboard

Intel Core 2 dual 3.0 Processor*

----------


## mindblocker

> मेरे ख्याल से यहाँ गलती हो रही है 
> del  बटन दबाने की सेटिंग करनी होती है ताके वो बूट  के टाइम press any key to boot शो करे 
>  मदर बोर्ड कौन सा है


ASUS Intel(R) G41 Express Chipset Motherboard

Intel Core 2 dual 3.0 Processor

----------


## Teach Guru

> ASUS Intel(R) G41 Express Chipset Motherboard
> 
> Intel Core 2 dual 3.0 Processor


*कंप्यूटर ओन करते ही F11 या F9 प्रेस करो फिर सामने बूट डिवाइस होगी इसमें से पेन ड्राइव को सिलेक्ट करके एंटरप्रेस करो सब कुछ हो जायेगा |*

----------


## mindblocker

> *कंप्यूटर ओन करते ही F11 या F9 प्रेस करो फिर सामने बूट डिवाइस होगी इसमें से पेन ड्राइव को सिलेक्ट करके एंटरप्रेस करो सब कुछ हो जायेगा |*


*तो क्या मुझे सभी कम्प्यूटर पर ऐसा ही करना पडेगा । वो अपने आप नही लेगा।*

----------


## jaysingh

मनोज  जी आपके द्वारा दिया गए  रिकवरी के साफ्टवेयर
से मेरे दोस्त का काम हो गया,मेरी तरफ से और मेरे दोस्त
की तरफ से आपको बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद|

----------


## Rajeev

मित्र जय जी आपके मित्र को मनोज जी ने रिकवरी का कौन-सा सॉफ्टवेर दिया कृपया मुझे उस सॉफ्टवेर का नाम PM कर देगे |
धन्यवाद ....

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज  जी आपके द्वारा दिया गए  रिकवरी के साफ्टवेयर
> से मेरे दोस्त का काम हो गया,मेरी तरफ से और मेरे दोस्त
> की तरफ से आपको बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद|


आपका स्वागत है |

----------


## Dark Rider

Hotfile , Wupload  और Filesonic Premium Account

Hotfile-
User : 4170549
Pass : qczbjz

Filesonic-
User : aylfilesonic@gmail.com
Pass : allyoulike 


Wupload

User : abdailey@abcs.com
Pass : chantry

User : jeffsec@earthlink.net
Pass : secorp 


सभी टेस्ट किये है आज ही

----------


## Teach Guru

Hotfile-
User : 4170549
Pass : qczbjz ये काम नहीं कर रहा 

Filesonic-
User : aylfilesonic@gmail.com
Pass : allyoulike  ये फ्री वाला है

Wupload

User : abdailey@abcs.com
Pass : chantry ये भी फ्री वाला है 


User : jeffsec@earthlink.net
Pass : secorp
इसमें ये मेसेज आता है  Unexpected error during process Authentication: - No user found with such email. 

क्या भाई इतना बड़ा मजाक मत किया करो , कोई प्रीमियम अकाउंट के लोगिन और पासवर्ड दो. धन्यवाद

----------


## Dark Rider

> Hotfile-
> User : 4170549
> Pass : qczbjz ये काम नहीं कर रहा 
> 
> Filesonic-
> User : aylfilesonic@gmail.com
> Pass : allyoulike  ये फ्री वाला है
> 
> Wupload
> ...


mipony  में सभी काम कर रहे  है , जिनके काम न करे वो बन्धु माफ करे , शुक्रिया |

----------


## Dark Rider

लो जी यह चार एक साथ तभी चलती है जब Premium Account होता है |

----------


## The Master

> लो जी यह चार एक साथ तभी चलती है जब Premium Account होता है |


आपने account तो दे दिए लेकिन उन्हे कैसे इस्तेमाल करना है ये नही बताया फ़िर तो ये होना ही है

----------


## Rajeev

> आपने account तो दे दिए लेकिन उन्हे कैसे इस्तेमाल करना है ये नही बताया फ़िर तो ये होना ही है


सही कहा मास्टर जी मनोज भाई इनका इस्तमाल भी करना सिखाओ |

----------


## parthvrma

> जब भी आप  Ctrl + C .. दबाए ध्यान रखे 

यहाँ आपके लिए आवश्यक सुचना है 

> Ctrl+C  हमारे कीबोर्ड की सबसे ज्यादा काम आने वाली शोर्टकट है 

चलिए आपको बताते है क्या होता है जब आप Ctrl+C  का प्रयोग करते है कहीं भी 

> आपका कॉपी किया हुआ डाटा clipboard में स्टोर हो  जाता है |
>जिसे नेट के द्वारा s and ASP के  combination  से एक्सेस किया जा सकता है |

> चलिए इसे करके देखते है 
कुछ भी कोपी कीजिये 

 Ctrl + C के द्वारा 

अब इस लिंक पर जाए 

http://www.sourcecodesworld.com/special/clipboard.asp

http://www.sourcecodesworld.com/special/clipboard.asp


आप पाएंगे की जो आपने कॉपी किया है वो यहाँ आपको दिख रहा है 
अतः सुझाव  यही है की 

अपने  sensitive data (जैसे passwords, credit
> card numbers,
> PIN etc.)
>आदि को इस तरह से कॉपी न करे 

और यदि आप ऐसा करते है तो यह भी करे 


> आप  clipboard content  को रोक सकते है |

> Go to internet options of explorer -_ tools menu ->
> Internet
> option -> Security Custom level

> In settings - Select disable under allow past
> operations via
> script.

आशा है आपको यह अच्छा लगा होगा |

----------


## Dark Rider

पार्थ जी का आभार |

----------


## Mr. laddi

*
नमस्कार सभी को 
मनोज जी आपका पहला नाम ही अच्छा था*

----------


## Rajeev

*अपने पीसी की कॉपी करने की स्पीड बढ़ाए*


*आज मैं आपके लिए बहुत ही काम का सोफ्टवेयर लाया हु वो भी आपके बहुत काम आयेगा मैं खुद इसका इस्तमाल करता हू  क्या आपको लगता है कि जो डाटा आप सीडी या पेन ड्राइव से अपने कंप्यूटर में  कॉपी करते हो वो फास्ट रूप से कॉपी हो जाये अगर आप ऐसा चाहते हो तो ये  सोफ्टवेयर आपके लिए ही है इस सोफ्टवेयर को डालने के बाद आप कुछ भी कॉपी  करोगे तो वो फास्ट रूप में ही कॉपी होगा तो देर किस बात की* *इस सॉफ्टवेर को डाउनलोड करने के लिए नीचे दिए गए निम्न लिंक पर क्लिक करे और अपने कंप्यूटर की कॉपी करने की स्पीड बढ़ाए

डाउनलोड करने के लिए मुझे क्लिक करे
*

----------


## Teach Guru

अच्छा काम कर रहे हो मित्रों.........

----------


## mad006

कोई तरीका बताएं ताकि मुझे अपने 3G मोडेम में 2G सिम पर अधिकतम स्पीड मिले.

----------


## Rajeev

> अच्छा काम कर रहे हो मित्रों.........


मित्र कम-से-कम एक रेपुटेशन तो देकर होसला तो बढ़ाये |

----------


## Rajeev

धन्यवाद मास्टर जी और laddi जी रेपुटेशन के लिए |

----------


## Rajeev

*किसी भी पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड को ओटोमेटिक कंप्यूटर में कॉपी करे*



*कभी कभी आपका मन अपने दोस्त की पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड को चुपके से अपने कंप्यूटर में कॉपी करने को करता है अगर हां तो आज मैं आपके लिए ऐसा ही सोफ्टवेयर लाया हु जिसे डालने के बाद आप कोई भी पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड अपने कंप्यूटर में लगाओगे तो उस ड्राइव का पूरा डाटा ओटोमेटिक आपके कंप्यूटर में कॉपी हो जायेगा और आपके दोस्तों को पता भी नहीं चलेगा अगर आप ऐसा ही सोफ्टवेयर चाहते है तो नीचे दिए गए निम्न लिंक पर क्लिक करे और डाउनलोड का लुफ्त उठाये और चोरी छिपे अपने दोस्तों का डाटा अपने कंप्यूटर में कॉपी करे*



*इसे अपने कंप्यूटर में डालने के बाद आप ऊपर दिए गये चित्र के अनुसार उस फोल्डर को सलेक्ट कर ले जिस फोल्डर में आपको उस पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड का डाटा कॉपी करना है फोल्डर सलेक्ट करने के बाद ओके पर क्लीक कर दे अब आप कोई भी पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड अपने कंप्यूटर में लगाओगे तो वो अपने आप ही उस फोल्डर में कॉपी हो जाएगी जो फोल्डर आपने सलेक्ट किया था*

*यहाँ क्लीक करे इस सोफ्टवेयर को डाउनलोड करने के लिए*

----------


## mzone420

> *किसी भी पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड को ओटोमेटिक कंप्यूटर में कॉपी करे*
> 
> 
> 
> *कभी कभी आपका मन अपने दोस्त की पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड को चुपके से अपने कंप्यूटर में कॉपी करने को करता है अगर हां तो आज मैं आपके लिए ऐसा ही सोफ्टवेयर लाया हु जिसे डालने के बाद आप कोई भी पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड अपने कंप्यूटर में लगाओगे तो उस ड्राइव का पूरा डाटा ओटोमेटिक आपके कंप्यूटर में कॉपी हो जायेगा और आपके दोस्तों को पता भी नहीं चलेगा अगर आप ऐसा ही सोफ्टवेयर चाहते है तो नीचे दिए गए निम्न लिंक पर क्लिक करे और डाउनलोड का लुफ्त उठाये और चोरी छिपे अपने दोस्तों का डाटा अपने कंप्यूटर में कॉपी करे*
> 
> 
> 
> *इसे अपने कंप्यूटर में डालने के बाद आप ऊपर दिए गये चित्र के अनुसार उस फोल्डर को सलेक्ट कर ले जिस फोल्डर में आपको उस पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड का डाटा कॉपी करना है फोल्डर सलेक्ट करने के बाद ओके पर क्लीक कर दे अब आप कोई भी पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड अपने कंप्यूटर में लगाओगे तो वो अपने आप ही उस फोल्डर में कॉपी हो जाएगी जो फोल्डर आपने सलेक्ट किया था*
> ...


ये काम नहीं कर रहा...... इंस्टाल नहीं हो रहा,,,कुछ मिस बता रहा है ?///?

----------


## Dark Rider

> ये काम नहीं कर रहा...... इंस्टाल नहीं हो रहा,,,कुछ मिस बता रहा है ?///?



http://www.technize.com/filedownload...ier/Latest.zip

----------


## mzone420

> http://www.technize.com/filedownload...ier/Latest.zip


मनोज भाई ये आ रहा है ..क्या करूँ???

----------


## Rajeev

> ये काम नहीं कर रहा...... इंस्टाल नहीं हो रहा,,,कुछ मिस बता रहा है ?///?


मित्र मेरे में तो ठीक-ठाक ही काम कर रहा है |

----------


## Mr. laddi

> ये काम नहीं कर रहा...... इंस्टाल नहीं हो रहा,,,कुछ मिस बता रहा है ?///?





> मित्र मेरे में तो ठीक-ठाक ही काम कर रहा है |


*भाई सही काम कर रहा है 
धन्यवाद् राजीव जी*

----------


## mzone420

> *भाई सही काम कर रहा है 
> धन्यवाद् राजीव जी*


तो फिर मेरे में क्यू नहीं हो रहा??

----------


## Dark Rider

> तो फिर मेरे में क्यू नहीं हो रहा??


इसे  बाहर निकाल कर करो फिर बताओ |

----------


## mzone420

> इसे  बाहर निकाल कर करो फिर बताओ |


exe फाइल तो बहार ही नहीं हो रही???

----------


## Dark Rider

> exe फाइल तो बहार ही नहीं हो रही???


फिर तो फाइल ही करप्ट डाउनलोड हो रही है या फिर winrar की ही लग गई है ?

----------


## jig.saw

मित्र राजीव जी क्या आप बता सकते है के पेन drive को कंप्यूटर की ram कैसे बनाया जाता है !!
मेरे पास ८ gb का पेन drive है !! और windows  xp  है !!कृपया मदद करे !!!

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र राजीव जी क्या आप बता सकते है के पेन drive को कंप्यूटर की ram कैसे बनाया जाता है !!
> मेरे पास ८ gb का पेन drive है !! और windows  xp  है !!कृपया मदद करे !!!


मित्र सोनू जी आप ये बात मनोज जी (डार्क राइडर) से पूछ ले इसके बारे में फिलहाल मेरे पास कोई जानकारी उपलब्ध नहीं है |

----------


## mzone420

> फिर तो फाइल ही करप्ट डाउनलोड हो रही है या फिर winrar की ही लग गई है ?


तो फिर मैं क्या करूँ??:question: कोई उपाय तो बताओ 









:anna:

----------


## jig.saw

> मित्र सोनू जी आप ये बात मनोज जी (डार्क राइडर) से पूछ ले इसके बारे में फिलहाल मेरे पास कोई जानकारी उपलब्ध नहीं है |


कोई बात नहीं राजीव जी !!
आपके जवाब के लिए धन्यवाद !!

----------


## jig.saw

> मनोज भाई ये आ रहा है ..क्या करूँ???
> 
> Attachment 191862


मित्र mzone420  जी ये:up: स्क्रीन शोट आपने कैसे दिया ??
मुझे भी बताने की कृपा करे !!

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र mzone420  जी ये:up: स्क्रीन शोट आपने कैसे दिया ??
> मुझे भी बताने की कृपा करे !!


मित्र आपके की-बोर्ड में print screen का button होगा pc में जिसका चित्र लेना है उस button को दवाए और उसको paint shop में जाके ctrl+v द्वाके पेस्ट करके सेव कर दे |

----------


## Teach Guru

मित्र क्या कोई ऐसा सोफ्टवेयर है जिससे 100 mb का सोफ्टवेयर कम्प्रेस करने पर लगभग उसका साइज़ 50 mb हो जाये | मतलब की लगभग आधा हो जाये |

----------


## NaKShtR

> मित्र क्या कोई ऐसा सोफ्टवेयर है जिससे 100 mb का सोफ्टवेयर कम्प्रेस करने पर लगभग उसका साइज़ 50 mb हो जाये | मतलब की लगभग आधा हो जाये |


KGB Archiver

info : http://forum.egypt.com/enforum/softw...10mb-4903.html

----------


## Teach Guru

> KGB Archiver
> 
> info : http://forum.egypt.com/enforum/softw...10mb-4903.html


धन्यवाद मित्र मैं अभी युज करके देखता हूँ |

----------


## mzone420

> मित्र mzone420  जी ये:up: स्क्रीन शोट आपने कैसे दिया ??
> मुझे भी बताने की कृपा करे !!



आशा करता हूँ आपको आपका जवाब मिल गया होगा....
यदि आपके पास लैपटॉप है तो delete के पास का print screen(prt sc) बटन और function(fn) बटन एक साथ दबाइए और paint में जाकर ctrl+v(paste) करिये.. बस हो गया.. अब इसे सेव कर लीजिए...

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र क्या कोई ऐसा सोफ्टवेयर है जिससे 100 mb का सोफ्टवेयर कम्प्रेस करने पर लगभग उसका साइज़ 50 mb हो जाये | मतलब की लगभग आधा हो जाये |


*KGB Archiver से काम नहीं बना मित्र |*

----------


## Devil khan

*बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र बनाया है मित्र धन्यबाद और बधाई*

----------


## saam

> KGB Archiver
> 
> info : http://forum.egypt.com/enforum/softw...10mb-4903.html



*भाई ये सही से काम नहीं कर रहा....*

----------


## jig.saw

> मित्र आपके की-बोर्ड में print screen का button होगा pc में जिसका चित्र लेना है उस button को दवाए और उसको paint shop में जाके ctrl+v द्वाके पेस्ट करके सेव कर दे |


राजिव जी आपका बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद !! रेपो स्वीकार करे !!

----------


## sword-fisher

> आशा करता हूँ आपको आपका जवाब मिल गया होगा....
> यदि आपके पास लैपटॉप है तो delete के पास का print screen(prt sc) बटन और function(fn) बटन एक साथ दबाइए और paint में जाकर ctrl+v(paste) करिये.. बस हो गया.. अब इसे सेव कर लीजिए...


 आपका बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद !! रेपो स्वीकार करे !!

----------


## jig.saw

मित्र मनोज जी क्या आप मुजे विन्दोव्स xp  एक्टिवेटर दे सकते है ?
और १ समस्या है !! मेरा कंप्यूटर स्टार्ट होने में काफी समय लगाता है !
क्या करू कृपया मदद करे ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## Teach Guru

*मित्र sonusakhi इससे शायद आपका काम बन जाए* 

XP-Activate

----------


## jig.saw

> *मित्र sonusakhi इससे शायद आपका काम बन जाए* 
> 
> XP-Activate


मित्र आपका बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद !! रेपो स्वीकार करे !
और १ समस्या है !!

----------


## Teach Guru

रेपो के लिए धन्यवाद 
आपकी दूसरी समस्या इससे मिट जायेगी 
http://www.mediafire.com/?12eg2ufa9i5r32f

----------


## jig.saw

> रेपो के लिए धन्यवाद 
> आपकी दूसरी समस्या इससे मिट जायेगी 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?12eg2ufa9i5r32f


मित्र आपका बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद !! मेरा काम हो गया !:salut::salut:

----------


## jig.saw

> आशा करता हूँ आपको आपका जवाब मिल गया होगा....
> यदि आपके पास लैपटॉप है तो delete के पास का print screen(prt sc) बटन और function(fn) बटन एक साथ दबाइए और paint में जाकर ctrl+v(paste) करिये.. बस हो गया.. अब इसे सेव कर लीजिए...


*मित्र आपने बहोत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी थी मगर वो image सेव करने के बाद bmp formate में सेव हो रही है ,और फोरम में bmp image पोस्ट नहीं होती, क्या करू कृपया मदद करे !!! धन्यवाद् !!!*

----------


## Rajeev

> *मित्र आपने बहोत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी थी मगर वो image सेव करने के बाद bmp formate में सेव हो रही है ,और फोरम में bmp image पोस्ट नहीं होती, क्या करू कृपया मदद करे !!! धन्यवाद् !!!*


*नीचे दिए गए चित्र को देखे ..चित्र को बड़े में देखने के लिए चित्र पर right क्लिक करके "Open image in new tab" चुनें
*

----------


## jig.saw

> *नीचे दिए गए चित्र को देखे ..
> *
> Attachment 194672


*बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद राजिव जी !!! रेपो !!!*

----------


## mzone420

> *मित्र आपने बहोत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी थी मगर वो image सेव करने के बाद bmp formate में सेव हो रही है ,और फोरम में bmp image पोस्ट नहीं होती, क्या करू कृपया मदद करे !!! धन्यवाद् !!!*



आप paint में paste करके करते वक्त 'jpeg' select कर लीजिए बस हो गया....

----------


## jig.saw

> आप paint में paste करके करते वक्त 'jpeg' select कर लीजिए बस हो गया....


*आपका भी बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद !!! रेपो !!!*

----------


## mzone420

> *आपका भी बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद !!! रेपो !!!*


_आपका स्वागत है मित्र.... रेपो के लिए धन्यवाद_

----------


## hot_girl

nice tips n tricks..

----------


## Dark Rider

रन में जाए यह आपको स्टार्ट मेन्यू में मिल जायेगी यहाँ पर टाइप करे  

MSCONFIG 





अब यहाँ से आसानी से  स्टार्ट up के प्रोग्राम्स को कण्ट्रोल किया जा सकता है

----------


## pathfinder

> मित्रों मै आप लोग के सामने एक बार फिर अपनी समस्या रख रहा हु। क्रिप्या मेरि सहायता करे। भाइयो मै तो थक चुका हु कोशिशि कर कर के।
> मैने (win to flash) और (X-Boot) से सफल्ता पूर्वक bootable pen drive तो बना लिया पर जब उससे formatting ke liye BOOT कर रहा हु तो press any key to boot का option ही नहि आ रहा है। मैंने boot section मे first boot device को removable device भी किया हुआ है पर फिर भि नही हो रहा है।
> भाइयो कुछ तो उपाय बतओ ।


मित्र पहले आप "मोबा लाईव यूएसबी" नामक टूल को अपनी पेन ड्राईव में रूट पर कोपी करके इस टूल पर डबल क्लिक कीजिये ,इससे आपको आपकी पेन ड्राईव का बूट डेमो दिख जायेगा और कन्फर्म भी हो जायेगा कि पेन ड्राईव बूटेबल ठीक से बनी है या नहीं |
इस टूल को डाउनलोड करने के लिए यहाँ http://www.mediafire.com/?ddmetbhoy9wvi1t  क्लिक कीजिये |
सामान्यतः यह टूल पेन ड्राइव चेक करने के लिए ही प्रयोग होता है कि पेन ड्राईव ठीक से बूटेबल बनी है या नहीं |

----------


## Sonam_delhi

*koi meri samaysya ki taraf dhayan dega , mera OS windows 7 professional he , jisme task bar par pahle hindi english language select karne ka button tha, jo ab chala gaya, pata nahi kaise. usko wapis laane me meri help kijiye.*

----------


## shivharebetul

> *मित्र sonusakhi इससे शायद आपका काम बन जाए* 
> 
> XP-Activate


 mitra  please link thik kijiye ,

----------


## pathfinder

> *koi meri samaysya ki taraf dhayan dega , mera OS windows 7 professional he , jisme task bar par pahle hindi english language select karne ka button tha, jo ab chala gaya, pata nahi kaise. usko wapis laane me meri help kijiye.*


पहले यहाँ जाईये 
control panel>clock,language,and region>change keyboard or other input methods>change keyboards....>language bar और इसमें निम्न विकल्प को चुने 
docked in the taskbar
और उसके बाद show text labels on the taskbar पर चेक का निशान लगाकर ok पर क्लिक  कीजिये |

----------


## mzone420

> पहले यहाँ जाईये 
> control panel>clock,language,and region>change k................ |


_अरे वाह.. प्रशासक भी सूत्रों में रूचि दिखाने लगे,,,, ये तो बहुत अच्छी बात है_

----------


## Teach Guru

> _अरे वाह.. प्रशासक भी सूत्रों में रूचि दिखाने लगे,,,, ये तो बहुत अच्छी बात है_


चलो कुछ तो अच्छा होने लगा............

----------


## Sonam_delhi

> पहले यहाँ जाईये 
> control panel>clock,language,and region>change keyboard or other input methods>change keyboards....>language bar और इसमें निम्न विकल्प को चुने 
> docked in the taskbar
> और उसके बाद show text labels on the taskbar पर चेक का निशान लगाकर ok पर क्लिक  कीजिये |


 धन्यवाद जी , आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया.

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बहुत ही अच्छा लगा दादा .....

----------


## nirsha

मित्र  google chrome  में new tab  खोलने पर '' recently closed '' का जो आप्शन है में उसको बंद करना चाहता हूँ    कुछ मशवरा देंगे  शुक्रिया

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र  google chrome  में new tab  खोलने पर '' recently closed '' का जो आप्शन है में उसको बंद करना चाहता हूँ    कुछ मशवरा देंगे  शुक्रिया

----------


## Dark Rider

ऐसा कौन कौन चाहता है >........................................

----------


## mzone420

> ऐसा कौन कौन चाहता है >........................................


मैं ...........:(

----------


## Rajeev

> ऐसा कौन कौन चाहता है >........................................


मैं भी ............

----------


## Teach Guru

> ऐसा कौन कौन चाहता है >........................................


*मित्र इसका क्या मतलब है ........................................*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मित्र इसका क्या मतलब है ........................................*


आसान सा मतलब है अन्तर्वासना का लोगो नही चाहिए जिसे वो सीख ले की  कैसे हटाना है |

----------


## Dark Rider

ओके तो दोस्तों आपने adblock तो सबने firefox में मेरे कहने पर डाल ही लिया होगा जिसने नही डाला वो यहाँ से इंस्टाल कर ले 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir.../adblock-plus/


इंस्टाल करने के बाद आपको यहाँ  अपनी फोरम की साईट  लोगो  वाली पिक्चर पर राईट क्लिक करना है आपको यह आप्शन मिलेगा 



फिर  custom  को चुनकर  add filter  पर क्लिक करे |




लो हट गई |

----------


## sushilnkt

फिर कोई  नया प्रोग्राम ले कर आये हे 
भाई अब लोग ही नहीं होगा तो साईट ही क्या

----------


## Dark Rider

> फिर कोई  नया प्रोग्राम ले कर आये हे 
> भाई अब लोग ही नहीं होगा तो साईट ही क्या


मेरा काम है जितना ज्ञान बाँट सकू  बांटू   ,  जो  किसी का बुरा न करे , अच्छा वैसे यह तेरे लिए भी अच्छा है ऑफिस में आराम से खोल सकेगा फोरम को | मै भी  परसों से व्यस्त हो रहा हू इसलिए नए ऑफिस के लिए यही ट्रिक करी है कोई कुछ नही कहेगा वहाँ पर |

----------


## sushilnkt

> मेरा काम है जितना ज्ञान बाँट सकू  बांटू   ,  जो  किसी का बुरा न करे , अच्छा वैसे यह तेरे लिए भी अच्छा है ऑफिस में आराम से खोल सकेगा फोरम को | मै भी  परसों से व्यस्त हो रहा हू इसलिए नए ऑफिस के लिए यही ट्रिक करी है कोई कुछ नही कहेगा वहाँ पर |


भाई कहा जा रहा हे ... आप ने वो डायमंड कंपनी में जॉब लेली क्या 
तो आप को सुभ कामनाये ......................

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई कहा जा रहा हे ... आप ने वो डायमंड कंपनी में जॉब लेली क्या 
> तो आप को सुभ कामनाये ......................


हा मेरी पुराणी पोस्ट वापस मिल गई  है यार , अब रात में ही आऊंगा मस्ती वापस बंद , खैर वहाँ भी डिजाइन ही  तो करनी है  कंप्यूटर और नेट तो होगा ही , थोड़ी थोड़ी देर आ जाऊंगा |

----------


## mzone420

> मेरा काम है जितना ज्ञान बाँट सकू  बांटू   ,  जो  किसी का बुरा न करे , अच्छा वैसे यह तेरे लिए भी अच्छा है ऑफिस में आराम से खोल सकेगा फोरम को | मै भी  परसों से व्यस्त हो रहा हू इसलिए नए ऑफिस के लिए यही ट्रिक करी है कोई कुछ नही कहेगा वहाँ पर |


अरे वाह ये तो बहुत सरल था....

अब कम से कम सबके सामने फोरम ओपन किया जा सकता है,

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> *किसी भी पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड को ओटोमेटिक कंप्यूटर में कॉपी करे*
> 
> 
> 
> *कभी कभी आपका मन अपने दोस्त की पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड को चुपके से अपने कंप्यूटर में कॉपी करने को करता है अगर हां तो आज मैं आपके लिए ऐसा ही सोफ्टवेयर लाया हु जिसे डालने के बाद आप कोई भी पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड अपने कंप्यूटर में लगाओगे तो उस ड्राइव का पूरा डाटा ओटोमेटिक आपके कंप्यूटर में कॉपी हो जायेगा और आपके दोस्तों को पता भी नहीं चलेगा अगर आप ऐसा ही सोफ्टवेयर चाहते है तो नीचे दिए गए निम्न लिंक पर क्लिक करे और डाउनलोड का लुफ्त उठाये और चोरी छिपे अपने दोस्तों का डाटा अपने कंप्यूटर में कॉपी करे*
> 
> 
> 
> *इसे अपने कंप्यूटर में डालने के बाद आप ऊपर दिए गये चित्र के अनुसार उस फोल्डर को सलेक्ट कर ले जिस फोल्डर में आपको उस पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड का डाटा कॉपी करना है फोल्डर सलेक्ट करने के बाद ओके पर क्लीक कर दे अब आप कोई भी पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड अपने कंप्यूटर में लगाओगे तो वो अपने आप ही उस फोल्डर में कॉपी हो जाएगी जो फोल्डर आपने सलेक्ट किया था*
> ...




मेरा एंटी विरोउस avast  virous  बता रहा है दोस्तों सावदान
इस डाउनलोड मैं virous हे

----------


## Teach Guru

> मेरा एंटी विरोउस avast  virous  बता रहा है दोस्तों सावदानइस डाउनलोड मैं virous हे


 बताने के लिय शुक्रिया मित्र.......

----------


## mzone420

> मेरा एंटी विरोउस avast  virous  बता रहा है दोस्तों सावदान
> इस डाउनलोड मैं virous हे


ये instal भी तो नहीं हो रहा??

----------


## Sonam_delhi

> ओके तो दोस्तों आपने adblock तो सबने firefox में मेरे कहने पर डाल ही लिया होगा जिसने नही डाला वो यहाँ से इंस्टाल कर ले 
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir.../adblock-plus/
> 
> 
> इंस्टाल करने के बाद आपको यहाँ  अपनी फोरम की साईट  लोगो  वाली पिक्चर पर राईट क्लिक करना है आपको यह आप्शन मिलेगा 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


बड़े काम की जानकारी हे सर , धन्यवाद सर .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ओके तो दोस्तों आपने adblock तो सबने firefox में मेरे कहने पर डाल ही लिया होगा जिसने नही डाला वो यहाँ से इंस्टाल कर ले 
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir.../adblock-plus/
> 
> 
> इंस्टाल करने के बाद आपको यहाँ  अपनी फोरम की साईट  लोगो  वाली पिक्चर पर राईट क्लिक करना है आपको यह आप्शन मिलेगा 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


शानदार जानकारी भाई आभार आपका ....

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी भाई............

----------


## saam

*आज की ट्रिक मेरी और से.

क्या आपको फसबुक का नया चेट बॉक्स नहीं पसंद????

*
*

क्या आप अपना पुराना चेट बॉक्स वापस पाना चाहते हे????*

----------


## saam

*फायरफोक्स में इसे इस तरीके से करे....

सब से पहेले अपने फायरफोक्स में Grease Monkey Add-on इंस्टाल करे.*

----------


## saam

*Grease Monkey Add-on इंस्टाल करने के बाद* ये पेज पर जाकर *इसमें जो script हे इसे इंस्टाल करो.*

Attachment 200854


*इस तरह से.*

Attachment 200855

----------


## saam

*अब एक बार फसबुक को लोग ऑफ करके लोग ओन कीजिये आपका पुराना चेट बॉक्स आपके सामने होगा. 
(अगर नहीं होता तो अपने ब्रोव्सर की कुकिस, हिस्ट्री वगेरा डिलीट कर दीजिए.)
*

----------


## Rajeev

> ओके तो दोस्तों आपने adblock तो सबने firefox में मेरे कहने पर डाल ही लिया होगा जिसने नही डाला वो यहाँ से इंस्टाल कर ले 
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir.../adblock-plus/
> 
> 
> इंस्टाल करने के बाद आपको यहाँ  अपनी फोरम की साईट  लोगो  वाली पिक्चर पर राईट क्लिक करना है आपको यह आप्शन मिलेगा 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


मित्र बहुत ही लाजवाब जानकारी दी है |
मुझे भी पहले लग रहा था की आप इसी तरह दोगे क्युकी मैंने एक वेबसाइट पढ़ा था इसी विषय पर मगर उसमे इतना अच्छा से नहीं बताया था |
आपने बहुत अच्छी तरह से बताया है |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Teach Guru

माना ये जानकारी यहाँ थी, लेकिन सभी को तो नहीं पता ना , अब किसी न किसी के तो ये काम आएगी

----------


## Neo...

> माना ये जानकारी यहाँ थी, लेकिन सभी को तो नहीं पता ना , अब किसी न किसी के तो ये काम आएगी


अपने सूत्र में काम की वेबसाइट में इसका लिंक डालो और  साथ ही कुछ details भी |

----------


## Teach Guru

> अपने सूत्र में काम की वेबसाइट में इसका लिंक डालो और  साथ ही कुछ details भी |


मित्र इस साईट पर जो मुख्य ट्रिक थी वो तो यहाँ पोस्ट कर दी अब उस पर बचा ही क्या है...........

----------


## saam

*फेसबुक के नए वर्जन को पुराने में केसे बदला जा सकता हे क्या इसका कोई रास्ता हे....*



*ऊपर वाले फोटो में नया वर्जन हे.
और ये निचे पुराना....*

----------


## Teach Guru

*फाइलसोनिक (Filesonic) प्रीमियम अकाउंट*

Username -  04bdac4@cro.comxa.com
Password - aagty348gw
Expired - 2011-09-27 10:57:49

देर मत करो मित्रों इससे लोगिन करके फाइल डाउनलोड करो , इससे आपको टाइम बच जायेगा |

----------


## Rajesh Rajjj

dosto mere pass moserbaer ka 4gb ka ek pen drive hai, main jab ese apne system mai lagata hu to sirf eski batti jalti hai lekin show kuchh bhi nahi karta hai, jabki dushre ke system mai ye show karti hai. aisa kyu ? mere system mai win xp sp3 (32bits) install hai, please help me...

----------


## jklrat

छोटी मोटी ट्रिक्स
कंप्यूटर चलाना सीखना चाहते हैं तो अब भाषा समस्या नहीं बनेगी आप अपनी हिंदी भाषा में ही कंप्यूटर की जानकारियाँ प्राप्त कर सकते हैं वो भी विडियो के रूप में जो ज्यादा आसानी से आपको कंप्यूटर की बातें समझाएगी ।
इसमें आप Computer Basics, Windows, Internet, Email, MS Office ( Microsoft Word 2007, Microsoft Excel 2007, Microsoft Powerpoint 2007 ) के साथ ही Google, Yahoo, Hotmail, Facebook, Operating System के बारे में भी जानकारी प्राप्त कर सकते हैं
http://computerseekho.com/


jklrat

----------


## jklrat

Autorun virus
कंप्यूटर में वायरस फ़ैलाने का एक बड़ा माध्यम है पेन ड्राइव और इसमें भी जो तरीका सबसे ज्यादा वायरस फैलाता है वो है Autorun फाइल्स के जरिये, आपने पेन ड्राइव कंप्यूटर में लगाया नहीं की ये खुद ही शुरू होकर आपके कंप्यूटर में वायरस प्रोग्राम डाल देते हैं । 
अब इनसे बचने का आसान और मुफ्त औजार 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/161519...Setup.exe.html
इसे बस अपने कंप्यूटर में इंस्टाल कीजिये

----------


## jklrat

अगर आप अपने डिस्क ड्राइव के पार्टीशन या फिर फिर डिस्क को ही कॉपी करके अन्य ड्राइव या पार्टीशन में ले जाना चाहते है तो ये टूल आपकी मदद करेगा ।
नि: शुल्क डिस्क की प्रतिलिपि बनाएँ सॉफ्टवेयर - MiniTool ड्राइव की प्रतिलिपि बनाएँ एक नि: शुल्क डिस्क की प्रतिलिपि बनाएँ सॉफ्टवेयर और डिस्क क्लोनिंग उपकरण है. MiniTool ड्राइव की प्रतिलिपि बनाएँ कॉपी और FAT12, FAT16, FAT32, VFAT, NTFS और NTFS5 विभाजन क्लोन कर सकते हैं. जो भी डिस्क IDE, SATA, SCSI या हटाने योग्य ड्राइव है. यह डिस्क आसानी से और जल्दी से कॉपी कर सकते हैं. डिस्क या विभाजन के त्वरित बैकअप के बाद, अपने डेटा प्रणाली दुर्घटना के मामले में भी सुरक्षित रखेंगे. और भी प्रतिलिपि के बाद, अपने कंप्यूटर नई डिस्क से सीधे बूट सकता है. MiniTool ड्राइव प्रतिलिपि Windows 2000 व्यावसायिक XP / Vista / / 7 खिड़की के साथ संगत है.यह एक उपकरण होगा और घर में उपयोगकर्ता के लिए मुक्त
Download Now 
http://www.minitool-drivecopy.com/drivecopy.html

----------


## saam

*क्या कोई बता सकता हे की फेसबुक और याहू ७ को केसे पुराने वर्जन में ला सकते हे मतलब के याहू ७ को याहू क्लासिक करना हो तो क्या करना होगा????*

----------


## parveendhiman136

मित्र WINDOWS XP के लिए भी बताओ न उसमे तो RESORCE MONITOR का विकल्प नहीं आ रहा .......:sun:

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*वाह मित्र ...................
*

----------


## RANAJI1982

प्रिय मित्र मनोज व गुरू जी आपने जितने भी सूत्र बनाये है , वो सभी एक दूसरे से बेहतर है जो लोगो को लाजवाब जानकारी देते है, मैने आप के ज्यादातर सूत्र देखे है इस अच्छे काम के लिए मेरी ओर से प्यार भरी रेपो स्वीकार करे +++++++

----------


## sex2u

भाइरस से मेरे कम्प्युटरका फोल्डर अव्सन, रन, टास्क मेनेजर हटादिया हे । यिसका सोलुसन बतादिजिए ।

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया और काम की जानकारी है

----------


## Rajeev

*गूगल से जाने अपना आईपी पता*



आज मैं आपको एक बहुत ही आसान सा नुस्खा दे रहा हूं। यदि आप अपने कम्प्यूटर  का आईपी पता जानना चाहते हैं तो गूगल की सहायता ले सकते हैं। गूगल में जाकर  लिखें " what is my ip " और खोज बटन दबा दें। बस हो गया। गूगल आपको आपका आईपी  पता बता देगा। है ना मजेदार!

*आवश्यक सूचना:- यहाँ पर मेरे द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी अन्य साईट से ली गयी है (फोरम में अन्य साईटस् के लिंक देना नियमविरुद्ध है, नहीं तो अवश्य दे देता)*
*धन्यवाद |*

----------


## RANAJI1982

बहुत अच्छॆ मित्र

----------


## Rajeev

*चौपाल प्रेमियों* के लिए ये एक add-on "*Reloadevery"* (सिर्फ *मोज़िला फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स* के लिए)……….

चौपाली दोस्तों को बार बार पेज रीलोड करना पड़ता है, और इस चक्कर मे सारे दोस्त ही भाग जाते हैं और गड़बड़ हो जाती है।

तो इन्स्टाल कीजिये इस add-on को और मुक्ति पाये बार बार पेज रीलोड करने के झंझट से........

क्लिक कीजिये लिंक पर 



https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...rc=cb-dl-users 

और इन्स्टाल कीजिये  add-on और इस तरह से आप रीलोड करने का टाइम सेट कर सकते हैं।




*आवश्यक सूचना:- मेरे द्वारा यहाँ दी गयी जानकारी संदीप जी द्वारा अन्य हिंदी फोरम पर दी है, ये जानकारी मैंने उनकी आज्ञा लेकर यहाँ दी है,
धन्यवाद |
*

----------


## swami ji

> *चौपाल प्रेमियों* के लिए ये एक add-on "*Reloadevery"* (सिर्फ *मोज़िला फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स* के लिए)……….
> 
> चौपाली दोस्तों को बार बार पेज रीलोड करना पड़ता है, और इस चक्कर मे सारे दोस्त ही भाग जाते हैं और गड़बड़ हो जाती है।
> 
> तो इन्स्टाल कीजिये इस add-on को और मुक्ति पाये बार बार पेज रीलोड करने के झंझट से........
> 
> क्लिक कीजिये लिंक पर 
> 
> 
> ...


*ये बहोत आचा काम  हे आपका दोस्त पर थोडा बड़ा स्क्रीन शोर्ट  रखो , भाई ,,,तो में कर सकू ये
ये बहोत  काम की चीज हे भाई ,,,*

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र राजीव जी मैने एक मेल के साफ़्ट्वेयर की मांग की थी जो मुझे दिया भी गया, जिसका नाम है ईमेल डिलक्स पर मित्र मै इसे प्रयोग नही कर पा रहा हूं क्रप्या मित्र मदद करे............आपका अपना दिनेशसैनी1982
                                      धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

> *चौपाल प्रेमियों* के लिए ये एक add-on "*Reloadevery"* (सिर्फ *मोज़िला फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स* के लिए)……….
> 
> चौपाली दोस्तों को बार बार पेज रीलोड करना पड़ता है, और इस चक्कर मे सारे दोस्त ही भाग जाते हैं और गड़बड़ हो जाती है।
> 
> तो इन्स्टाल कीजिये इस add-on को और मुक्ति पाये बार बार पेज रीलोड करने के झंझट से........
> 
> क्लिक कीजिये लिंक पर 
> 
> 
> ...


मित्र राजीवजी जी वंदे-मातरम ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र है / इसके लिए आप बधाई के पात्र है / धन्यवाद दोस्त

----------


## swami ji

मेरे दोस्त राजीव ये कम नहीं कर रहा हे आपका सोफ्टवेर कृप्या उस पर ध्यन दे ,,,,

----------


## swami ji

> *चौपाल प्रेमियों* के लिए ये एक add-on "*Reloadevery"* (सिर्फ *मोज़िला फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स* के लिए)……….
> 
> चौपाली दोस्तों को बार बार पेज रीलोड करना पड़ता है, और इस चक्कर मे सारे दोस्त ही भाग जाते हैं और गड़बड़ हो जाती है।
> 
> तो इन्स्टाल कीजिये इस add-on को और मुक्ति पाये बार बार पेज रीलोड करने के झंझट से........
> 
> क्लिक कीजिये लिंक पर 
> 
> 
> ...


central 41/.......................central 41.......................नहीं चल रहा हे दोस्त ,,,मुझे चल सके ऐसा कुछ करो ....

----------


## amol05

> *चौपाल प्रेमियों* के लिए ये एक add-on "*Reloadevery"* (सिर्फ *मोज़िला फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स* के लिए)……….
> 
> चौपाली दोस्तों को बार बार पेज रीलोड करना पड़ता है, और इस चक्कर मे सारे दोस्त ही भाग जाते हैं और गड़बड़ हो जाती है।
> 
> तो इन्स्टाल कीजिये इस add-on को और मुक्ति पाये बार बार पेज रीलोड करने के झंझट से........
> 
> क्लिक कीजिये लिंक पर 
> 
> 
> ...


*इंस्टाल नह्जो हो प् रहा है कैसे होगा*

----------


## Rajeev

> मेरे दोस्त राजीव ये कम नहीं कर रहा हे आपका सोफ्टवेर कृप्या उस पर ध्यन दे ,,,,





> central 41/.......................central 41.......................नहीं चल रहा हे दोस्त ,,,मुझे चल सके ऐसा कुछ करो ....





> *इंस्टाल नह्जो हो प् रहा है कैसे होगा*


प्रिय मित्रों मैंने ये जानकारी सिर्फ यहाँ पोस्ट की (जैसा की मैंने पोस्ट के नीचे आवश्यक सूचना में लिखा है) इसके असली पोस्टर संदीप जी कृपया थोड़ी प्रतीक्षा करे,
मैं संदीप जी को सूचना भेज देता हूँ, वे आपकी समस्या का समाधान अवश्य करेगे!

----------


## Badtameez

नहीं हो पा रहा है।

----------


## NaKShtR

यह ठीक से कार्य कर रहा है |



डाउनलोड 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/file....0-fx%2Bsm.xpi

----------


## Rajeev

> यह ठीक से कार्य कर रहा है |
> 
> 
> 
> डाउनलोड 
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/file....0-fx%2Bsm.xpi


धन्यवाद नक्षत्र जी लिंक प्रदान करने के लिए |

----------


## draculla

> *चौपाल प्रेमियों* के लिए ये एक add-on "*Reloadevery"* (सिर्फ *मोज़िला फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स* के लिए)……….
> 
> चौपाली दोस्तों को बार बार पेज रीलोड करना पड़ता है, और इस चक्कर मे सारे दोस्त ही भाग जाते हैं और गड़बड़ हो जाती है।
> 
> तो इन्स्टाल कीजिये इस add-on को और मुक्ति पाये बार बार पेज रीलोड करने के झंझट से........
> 
> क्लिक कीजिये लिंक पर 
> 
> 
> ...


इस उपयोगी add-on के लिए शुक्रिया.
+ रेप

----------


## Rajeev

> इस उपयोगी add-on के लिए शुक्रिया.
> + रेप


रेपो के लिए धन्यवाद ड्रेकुला जी, मगर इस रेपो के असली हकदार संदीप जी है मैंने तो सिर्फ उनकी दी हुई जानकारी यहाँ पर पोस्ट की है,
मैं उनको आपकी ओर से रेपो दे देता हूँ |

----------


## draculla

> रेपो के लिए धन्यवाद ड्रेकुला जी, मगर इस रेपो के असली हकदार संदीप जी है मैंने तो सिर्फ उनकी दी हुई जानकारी यहाँ पर पोस्ट की है,
> मैं उनको आपकी ओर से रेपो दे देता हूँ |


तो मैंने आपको जितना पॉइंट दिया है आप उसे दे देना!हा हा हा हा

----------


## Rajeev

> तो मैंने आपको जितना पॉइंट दिया है आप उसे दे देना!हा हा हा हा


दे दिया जी आपकी ओर से हमने ............

----------


## Rajeev

> यह ठीक से कार्य कर रहा है |
> 
> 
> 
> डाउनलोड 
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/file....0-fx%2Bsm.xpi


सभी मित्रों से अनुरोध है की जिस-जिस का लिंक कार्य नहीं कर रहा है, वो नक्षत्र जी द्वारा दी गयी लिंक का प्रयोग करे ये लिंक ठीक कार्य कर रही है!

----------


## Black Pearl

दोस्तो देरी के लिए माफी चाहता हूँ। 

इस शायद नक्षत्र जी के दिये लिंक से आप लोगों का काम हो जाए। 

अगर ना हो तो इस लिंक से ट्राई कर लीजिये।

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...n/reloadevery/

----------


## Rajeev

> दोस्तो देरी के लिए माफी चाहता हूँ। 
> 
> इस शायद नक्षत्र जी के दिये लिंक से आप लोगों का काम हो जाए। 
> 
> अगर ना हो तो इस लिंक से ट्राई कर लीजिये।
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...n/reloadevery/


चलये भगवान का शुक्रिया जो सही वक्त पर आपको सूत्र पर भेज दिया, नहीं तो ये लोग मुझे पीट देते ............ :pointlol:

----------


## Black Pearl

और हाँ ध्यान रखें की ये add on सिर्फ मोज़िला फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स के लिए ही है। किसी और ब्राउज़र के लिए नहीं।

----------


## balramahir

Hello.. I have a pdf file with hindi text, i want to convert it into.doc file but i have a problem that when i convert file the hindifont changes into some other font i don't know which.
please help me...
thanks in advance

----------


## spb576

चौपाल प्रेमियों के लिए एक ब्राउजर ख़ास काम का है.. नाम है ओरका... इसमें किसी भी पेज को आप स्वचालित ढंग से रिफ्रेश करने के लिए सेट कर सकते हैं...

----------


## spb576

> Hello.. I have a pdf file with hindi text, i want to convert it into.doc file but i have a problem that when i convert file the hindifont changes into some other font i don't know which.
> please help me...
> thanks in advance


मित्र आप अन्तर्वासना फोरम में हिंदी में लिखें.. मित्र आप के समस्या का सबसे आसन हल ये है क आप अपने पीडीऍफ़ को गूगल  डोक्स पे अपलोड कर लें और फिर उसे DOC  फॉर्मेट में डाउनलोड कर लें.... अगर फिर भी कोई समस्या आये तो मुझे पि.एम् करें... धन्यवाद

----------


## spb576

कंप्यूटर पे गाना सुनने वालो के लिए एक नायब सॉफ्टवेर है Media Monkey.. आप इसका प्रयोग करें आपको बहुत पसंद आएगा.. इस सॉफ्टवेर में आप आराम से अपने सारे गानों को एक ही जगह देख सकते हैं तथा उनको अरेंग कर सकते हैं...

----------


## Dark Rider

> कंप्यूटर पे गाना सुनने वालो के लिए एक नायब सॉफ्टवेर है Media Monkey.. आप इसका प्रयोग करें आपको बहुत पसंद आएगा.. इस सॉफ्टवेर में आप आराम से अपने सारे गानों को एक ही जगह देख सकते हैं तथा उनको अरेंग कर सकते हैं...


कहना नही चाहिए लेकिन सूत्र का ओचित्य मत खत्म कीजिये |टिप्स या ट्रिक्स ही दे |

----------


## Lovely.indian

इस बात का धियान हर सूत्र में रखा जाना चाहए 



> कहना नही चाहिए लेकिन सूत्र का ओचित्य मत खत्म कीजिये |टिप्स या ट्रिक्स ही दे |

----------


## spb576

> कहना नही चाहिए लेकिन सूत्र का ओचित्य मत खत्म कीजिये |टिप्स या ट्रिक्स ही दे |


दार्क राईडर बंधु अगर आपको लगता है के मेरे द्वारा कुछ बताने से सूत्र का औचित्य खत्म हुआ तो मै आज के बाद इस सूत्र मे कभी कुछ नहीं लिखुंगा, मेरे जिस पोस्ट को आपने कोट किया उसमे मै गानो को अच्छे से मैनेज करने का ट्रिक ही दिया था॥ इसी कारण मै उसके बारे मे ज्यादा विस्तार से नहीं बताया॥

----------


## Dark Rider

> दार्क राईडर बंधु अगर आपको लगता है के मेरे द्वारा कुछ बताने से सूत्र का औचित्य खत्म हुआ तो मै आज के बाद इस सूत्र मे कभी कुछ नहीं लिखुंगा, मेरे जिस पोस्ट को आपने कोट किया उसमे मै गानो को अच्छे से मैनेज करने का ट्रिक ही दिया था॥ इसी कारण मै उसके बारे मे ज्यादा विस्तार से नहीं बताया॥


तो विस्तार दीजिए , मै यह नही कहता की आपकी पोस्ट गलत है पर बिना विस्तार दिए कोई महत्व नही है इसका |

----------


## Lovely.indian

> दार्क राईडर बंधु अगर आपको लगता है के मेरे द्वारा कुछ बताने से सूत्र का औचित्य खत्म हुआ तो मै आज के बाद इस सूत्र मे कभी कुछ नहीं लिखुंगा, मेरे जिस पोस्ट को आपने कोट कि
> या उसमे मै गानो को अच्छे से मैनेज करने का ट्रिक ही दिया था॥ इसी कारण मै उसके बारे मे ज्यादा विस्तार से नहीं बताया॥



कियों नहीं लिखोगे भाई, किया यह सूत्र केवल डार्क रीडर जी का है. मत भूलो के कोई भी सूत्र फौरम की सम्पति है, और सब का साँझा है. किसी भी सज्जन द्वरा शुरू किया गया सूत्र हम सब का है

----------


## Teach Guru

> कियों नहीं लिखोगे भाई, किया यह सूत्र केवल डार्क रीडर जी का है. मत भूलो के कोई भी सूत्र फौरम की सम्पति है, और सब का साँझा है. किसी भी सज्जन द्वरा शुरू किया गया सूत्र हम सब का है



*बिलकुल सही कहा भाई.......*

----------


## Black Pearl

> कंप्यूटर पे गाना सुनने वालो के लिए एक नायब सॉफ्टवेर है Media Monkey.. आप इसका प्रयोग करें आपको बहुत पसंद आएगा.. इस सॉफ्टवेर में आप आराम से अपने सारे गानों को एक ही जगह देख सकते हैं तथा उनको अरेंग कर सकते हैं...


अच्छा प्रयास है भाई, 
लेकिन यार थोड़ा विस्तार से बताओ तो पता भी चले की क्या अच्छा है और क्या नहीं? गाने तो किसी भी प्लेयर में सुन लो क्या फर्क पड़ता है। कैसे क्या करना है, और एक आध स्क्रीनशॉट दे देते तो ठीक रहता।

----------


## Lovely.indian

शुक्रिया गुरु जी 




> *बिलकुल सही कहा भाई.......*

----------


## Rajeev

> तो विस्तार दीजिए , मै यह नही कहता की आपकी पोस्ट गलत है पर बिना विस्तार दिए कोई महत्व नही है इसका |





> अच्छा प्रयास है भाई, 
> लेकिन यार थोड़ा विस्तार से बताओ तो पता भी चले की क्या अच्छा है और क्या नहीं? गाने तो किसी भी प्लेयर में सुन लो क्या फर्क पड़ता है। कैसे क्या करना है, और एक आध स्क्रीनशॉट दे देते तो ठीक रहता।


सही कहा डार्क जी और संदीप जी आज कल तो समस्या का समाधान के लिए स्क्रीनशॉट देना पड़ रहा है तो फिर इसमें देना तो बहुत आम बात है!

----------


## Dark Rider

*किस तरह से फिक्स करे उस कंप्यूटर को जिसमे windows को स्टार्ट करने पर  "NTLDR is Missing” Error आये* 





अपनी  Windows XP installation CD को अपने कंप्यूटर के cd रोम मे डालिए |
अब cd से boot कीजिये 
जब यह ठीक से लोड हो जायेगी तो आपको रिपेयर का आप्शन मिलेगा इसके लिए R प्रेस कीजिये 
जब पूछा जाए तब अपने Windows installation.को चुनिए ज्यादातर मामलों मे  यह  “1″ होता है . अन  enter. कीजिये |
यदि आपसे पासवर्ड पूछा जाए तो अपना पासवर्ड डालिए , यदि कोई पासवर्ड नही डाला हुआ है तो बस enter दबाइए |
अब यह कमांड्स दीजिए और हर एक के बाद  enter  दबाते जाए . यहाँ  “e:\” को अपने  CD-ROM drive के  लेटर अनुसार ब्द्लियेगा | 
copy e:\i386\ntldr c:\
copy e:\i386\ntdetect.com c:\
fixboot
fixmbr
bootcfg /rebuild

अंतिम लाइन डालते ही आप सिस्टम को रिस्टार्ट करे |


आप सभी के लिए यह विडियो भी रहा |








*This is example Of How to share A tip ..........By manoj ....*

----------


## s_modi20

sir ji meri external HD delayed write failed dikha rahi hai oor data ke sare folder empty dikha rahe hai

----------


## Rajeev

*किसी साइट या ब्लाग के बिल्कुल छोटे अक्षरों को पढने के लिए उन्हें बडा करने का तरीका*

जब हम इन्टरनेट पर कुछ सर्च कर रहे होते है तो सर्च करते हुए कुछ साइटें ऐसी मिल जाती हैं जिस पर लिखे गए लेखो के अक्षर बहुत ही छोटे होते हैं जिन्हे पढने में काफी दिक्कत होती है. यदि आप चाहते हैं कि इन्हें जूम यानि बडा करके पढ़ा जाए परन्तु इसे बडा कैसे किया जाए,

इन्हें बड़ा करने के लिए बहुत ही आसान तरीका है, इसके लिए किसी साफटवेयर की जरूरत नही है. बस उसके अक्षरों को बडा करने के लिए Ctrl key को दबाते हुए अपने माउस के बीच वाली बटन को घुमाए, बस उस साइट के फोन्ट छोटे बडे होने लगेंगे. आप इसे अपनी मर्जी के मुताबकि छोटा या बड़ा करें. एक बार ऐसा करके जरूर देखे |



*नोट:- ये लेख अंतर्जाल से लिया गया है, इस लेख पर मेरा कोई अधिकार नहीं है |*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *किसी साइट या ब्लाग के बिल्कुल छोटे अक्षरों को पढने के लिए उन्हें बडा करने का तरीका*
> 
> जब हम इन्टरनेट पर कुछ सर्च कर रहे होते है तो सर्च करते हुए कुछ साइटें ऐसी मिल जाती हैं जिस पर लिखे गए लेखो के अक्षर बहुत ही छोटे होते हैं जिन्हे पढने में काफी दिक्कत होती है. यदि आप चाहते हैं कि इन्हें जूम यानि बडा करके पढ़ा जाए परन्तु इसे बडा कैसे किया जाए,
> 
> इन्हें बड़ा करने के लिए बहुत ही आसान तरीका है, इसके लिए किसी साफटवेयर की जरूरत नही है. बस उसके अक्षरों को बडा करने के लिए Ctrl key को दबाते हुए अपने माउस के बीच वाली बटन को घुमाए, बस उस साइट के फोन्ट छोटे बडे होने लगेंगे. आप इसे अपनी मर्जी के मुताबकि छोटा या बड़ा करें. एक बार ऐसा करके जरूर देखे |
> 
> 
> 
> *नोट:- ये लेख अंतर्जाल से लिया गया है, इस लेख पर मेरा कोई अधिकार नहीं है |*


भाई मित्रो के लिये अच्छी जानकारी.............धन्यव  द

----------


## kavita25

> *किसी साइट या ब्लाग के बिल्कुल छोटे अक्षरों को पढने के लिए उन्हें बडा करने का तरीका*
> 
> जब हम इन्टरनेट पर कुछ सर्च कर रहे होते है तो सर्च करते हुए कुछ साइटें ऐसी मिल जाती हैं जिस पर लिखे गए लेखो के अक्षर बहुत ही छोटे होते हैं जिन्हे पढने में काफी दिक्कत होती है. यदि आप चाहते हैं कि इन्हें जूम यानि बडा करके पढ़ा जाए परन्तु इसे बडा कैसे किया जाए,
> 
> इन्हें बड़ा करने के लिए बहुत ही आसान तरीका है, इसके लिए किसी साफटवेयर की जरूरत नही है. बस उसके अक्षरों को बडा करने के लिए Ctrl key को दबाते हुए अपने माउस के बीच वाली बटन को घुमाए, बस उस साइट के फोन्ट छोटे बडे होने लगेंगे. आप इसे अपनी मर्जी के मुताबकि छोटा या बड़ा करें. एक बार ऐसा करके जरूर देखे |
> 
> 
> 
> *नोट:- ये लेख अंतर्जाल से लिया गया है, इस लेख पर मेरा कोई अधिकार नहीं है |*



बिलकुल सही मित्र ,मेरी तरफ से आपको ++++++++++ :)

----------


## Rajeev

*गूगल सर्च में किसी एक ही साइट की सभी इमेज या सभी आर्टिकल देखने का आइडिया*

कभी कभी ऐसा होता है जब हम इन्टरनेट पर सर्च कर रहे होते हैं तो कोई साइट हमें ऐसी मिल जाती है जिसके सभी आर्टिकल या इमेज हमें बहुत पसन्द आते हैं. यदि आप चाहते है कि हम केवल गूगल सर्च मे केवल उसी साइट के इमेज या आर आर्टिकल देखें. तो इसके लिए क्या करना चाहिए.

तो ऐसा करने के लिए गुगल के सर्च बाक्स में site: उस साइट का नाम लिख दे, परन्तु नाम लिखते समय http या www नही होना चहिए.

उदाहरण के तौर पर कोई भी साइट ले लो - site:forum.hindivichar.com/



आप इसे जरूर ट्राई करके देखें |



*नोट:- ये लेख मैंने अंतर्जाल से लिया है, इस पर मेरा कोई अधिकार नहीं है |*

----------


## Rajeev

> बिलकुल सही मित्र ,मेरी तरफ से आपको ++++++++++ :)


धन्यवाद कविता जी, रेपो+ के लिए |

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत बढ़िया राजीव भाई.........*

----------


## Rajeev

> *बहुत बढ़िया राजीव भाई.........*


धन्यवाद गुरु जी, उत्साहवर्धन के लिए ........................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र राजीव जी, कुछ लोग हमेशा मुझसे विंडो 7 से स्क्रीन शॉट केसे लेते है , पूछते है , आप ठीक से बता दे, मैं सिर्फ तकनीकी चीज अपने से कर सकता हूँ, समझा नहीं सकता आप समझाएँ ॥

----------


## NaKShtR

> मित्र राजीव जी, कुछ लोग हमेशा मुझसे विंडो 7 से स्क्रीन शॉट केसे लेते है , पूछते है , आप ठीक से बता दे, मैं सिर्फ तकनीकी चीज अपने से कर सकता हूँ, समझा नहीं सकता आप समझाएँ ॥


http://www.techsmith.com/download/snagit/default.asp

को इंस्टाल कीजिये फिर प्रिंट स्क्रीन बटन की बोर्ड से दबाइए बाकि काम अपने आप समझ आ जायेगा , चाँद जी धन्यवाद |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी  तकनीकी जानकारो का आभार , ज्ञानवर्धन के लिये ......

----------


## satya_anveshi

राजीव भाई जी बेहद उपयोगी और ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र के लिए आपको सम्मान ++

----------


## satya_anveshi

> भाइरस से मेरे कम्प्युटरका फोल्डर अव्सन, रन, टास्क मेनेजर हटादिया हे । यिसका सोलुसन बतादिजिए ।


एक भाई को यह समस्या है परंतु दुर्भाग्य से किसी भी तकनीकी जानकार भाई का ध्यान इस ओर नहीं गया, अतः मेरे स्तर पर एक प्रयास-मित्र सबसे पहले तो आप किसी अच्छे और शीघ्रतम अपडेटेड एँटीवायरस चाहे वह फ्री ही हो, मसलन अवास्ट फ्री, अवीरा आदि की सहायता से अपने कंप्यूटर को वायरस मुक्त करिए। इसके बाद निम्नलिखित पदों का अनुसरण कीजिए-1 टास्क मैनेजर के लिए निम्न पद फॉलो करें*. क्लिक Start, Run, टाइप gpedit.msc और क्लिक OK.*. इस branch में जाएँ:User Configuration / Administrative Templates / System / Ctrl+Alt+Delete Options /Remove Task Manager*. Remove Task Manager विकल्प पर डबल क्लिक करें.*. policy को Not Configured पर सेट कर दें .*. अब अपने कंप्यूटर को बंद कर पुनः चालू करेंऔर बस आपने इसे कर लिया है।2 रजिस्ट्री एडिटर के लिए निम्न पद फॉलो करें-1. क्लिक Start, Run2. टाइप GPEDIT.MSC और एँटर दबाएँ3. निम्न जगह जाएँ*. User Configuration*. Administrative Templates*. System4. Settings Window में, option "Prevent Access to Registry Editing Tools" को खोजेँ और इसे परिवर्तित करने के लिए डबल क्लिक करें5. Disabled अथवा Not Configured को चुनेँ और OK करें6.Group Policy Editor को बंद कर दें और अपने कंप्यूटर को पुनः शुरू करेंऔर हो गया आपका काम।यदि फिर भी आप कोई परेशानी महसूस कर रहे हैं तो बेझिझक किसी अन्य भाई या मुझ से संपर्क कर सकते हैं।

----------


## BEGANA

> भाइरस से मेरे कम्प्युटरका फोल्डर अव्सन, रन, टास्क मेनेजर हटादिया हे । यिसका सोलुसन बतादिजिए ।


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/soft...nesolution.reg

----------


## satya_anveshi

> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/soft...nesolution.reg


सहायता के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र परंतु इसके बारे में थोङी जानकारी और दे देते तो अति उत्तम होता।
मेरी ओर से सम्मान (रेप्यूटेशन)++

----------


## Dark Rider

डाउनलोड कीजिये अपने torents को अब यहाँ से डाइरेक्ट :

आप्शन ऑफ ट्रोफिक .कॉम 

http://www.bitlet.org/

----------


## mamta007

> डाउनलोड कीजिये अपने torents को अब यहाँ से डाइरेक्ट :
> 
> आप्शन ऑफ ट्रोफिक .कॉम 
> 
> http://www.bitlet.org/


ये लिँक आप वेबसाईट वाले सुत्र मेँ देते तो अच्छा लगता।

----------


## raj2113

> *गूगल सर्च में किसी एक ही साइट की सभी इमेज या सभी आर्टिकल देखने का आइडिया*
> 
> कभी कभी ऐसा होता है जब हम इन्टरनेट पर सर्च कर रहे होते हैं तो कोई साइट हमें ऐसी मिल जाती है जिसके सभी आर्टिकल या इमेज हमें बहुत पसन्द आते हैं. यदि आप चाहते है कि हम केवल गूगल सर्च मे केवल उसी साइट के इमेज या आर आर्टिकल देखें. तो इसके लिए क्या करना चाहिए.
> 
> तो ऐसा करने के लिए गुगल के सर्च बाक्स में site: उस साइट का नाम लिख दे, परन्तु नाम लिखते समय http या www नही होना चहिए.
> 
> उदाहरण के तौर पर कोई भी साइट ले लो - site:forum.hindivichar.com/
> 
> 
> ...


site: operator hai jo search karne ke kaam aata hai bahut acchi jankari de rahe ho mitra aise aur operator ka example de

----------


## Rajeev

*एक क्लिक में समय और तिथि*



नोटपैड या टेक्स्ट फाइल पर काम करते समय F5 'की' दबाकर जहाँ भी आवश्यकता हो, 
तात्कालिक समय और तिथि टंकित की जा सकती है।

----------


## avf000103

क्या Google Chorme पर या firefox  पर  डाउनलोड एक्सिलेटर का प्रयोग कैसे करते हैं मित्र ?

----------


## Rajeev

> क्या Google Chorme पर या firefox  पर  डाउनलोड एक्सिलेटर का प्रयोग कैसे करते हैं मित्र ?


मित्र आप कौन-से डाउनलोड एक्सीलेटर की बात कर रहे है ?

----------


## avf000103

> मित्र आप कौन-से डाउनलोड एक्सीलेटर की बात कर रहे है ?



DAP jisse full  speed ke saath download kar sakte hai is ka upayog internet explorer me hota hai lekin google chorme aur firefox pe hota nai hai aasan, eska kya hai samadhan ....... mitra

----------


## Rajeev

> DAP jisse full  speed ke saath download kar sakte hai is ka upayog internet explorer me hota hai lekin google chorme aur firefox pe hota nai hai aasan, eska kya hai samadhan ....... mitra


अपना प्रश्न यहाँ पूछे |
तीव्रतम उत्तर मिलेगा |
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1430&page=352

----------


## isha_swisgirl

Shri Manojji Kya Aap muje TallyERP 9.2 with crack ya fir latest version  desakte hai....!!! Agar Crack karne ka tarika bvhi de to badi maherbani hogi....

----------


## rb908

> Shri Manojji Kya Aap muje TallyERP 9.2 with crack ya fir latest version  desakte hai....!!! Agar Crack karne ka tarika bvhi de to badi maherbani hogi....


http://www.4shared.com/rar/VoyKEEpy/...Portable_.html


ये मैंने टेस्ट नहीं की है आप डाऊनलोड करके देख लेना

----------


## Dark Rider

*Convert & save webpage into PDF in Firefox browser*बदलिए किसी भी वेब पेज को PDF फोर्मेट ताकि बाद में कभी भी देखा जा सके 

Firefox के लिए यहाँ क्लीक करे और इस प्लगिन को इनस्टॉल करे 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/save-as-pdf/

और यदि आप chorme  का उपयोग करते है तो यहाँ क्लीक करे 

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...khllpmjnnllbbc

----------


## Dark Rider

*Using Windows 8 Start Screen Like a Pro*

----------


## shankar52

> जब svchost.exe करे आपके pc को स्लो और करे  High लेवल पर CPU का  उपभोग
> 
> 
> 
> xp के लिए 
> 
> 
> 
> क्या आपका pc एकदम से भारी चल रहा है बिना किसी प्रोग्राम के चलाये बगेर भी यह हालत तो नहीं है 
> ...


*xp के लिए* ...........

----------


## shankar52

> चचा क्यों सदस्यों में खोफ फेला रहे हो यार , ऐसा कुछ नही है |


*लेकिन इसके खुलने या सर्च करने पे जो रिजल्ट आता है वह  फीचर मस्त है*

----------


## rishi_54

bhai , bahut badi problem ho gayi hai. maine apne laptop me win7 install  kiya aur pura hard drive format ho gaya galti se. mere saare jaroori  document chale gaye, please koi free software bataiye jisse main data  recover kar sakoon.....pleasssss

----------


## Teach Guru

> bhai , bahut badi problem ho gayi hai. maine apne laptop me win7 install  kiya aur pura hard drive format ho gaya galti se. mere saare jaroori  document chale gaye, please koi free software bataiye jisse main data  recover kar sakoon.....pleasssss


*आपको जवाब दे दिया गया है मित्र यहाँ जाएँ*  http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post1893378

----------


## RAM2205

*सूत्र अच्छा लाभप्रद एवं महत्वपूर्ण है।  धन्यवाद*

----------


## mindblocker

*सभी मित्रो को मेरा नमस्कार ! मेरी एक समस्या है और मै आप लोग से उसका समाधान चहता हु !

मै अपने PC मे android emulator BlueStacks  Install किया हु पर ओपेन होता है और hang हो जाता है ! वो चल ही नही रहा  है.. मैंने कई बार  install करके भी देख लिया फिर भी नही चल रहा है। और  मेरे computer का configuration  भी अच्छा है तो उसे तो चलना चहिये.. पर वो  चल क्यो नही रहा है ? कुछ उपाय बताये..*

----------


## pkpasi

किसी भी Software को PC से पेन ड्राइव मेँ कैसे install करते है विशेषकर Google क्रोम जेसै क्योकि ये online install होते है ईन्हे सेव करने कि विधी बताए

----------


## devkasnia

> किसी भी Software को PC से पेन ड्राइव मेँ कैसे install करते है विशेषकर Google क्रोम जेसै क्योकि ये online install होते है ईन्हे सेव करने कि विधी बताए


bhai google chorm offline bhi milta hai 

or bhai software  ko portable kar ke pandrive me daal sckte hai jis aap ko pc me software instaal nahi karna padega or kahi bhi le ja scte hai hai software ko

----------


## devkasnia

> *सभी मित्रो को मेरा नमस्कार ! मेरी एक समस्या है और मै आप लोग से उसका समाधान चहता हु !
> 
> मै अपने PC मे android emulator BlueStacks  Install किया हु पर ओपेन होता है और hang हो जाता है ! वो चल ही नही रहा  है.. मैंने कई बार  install करके भी देख लिया फिर भी नही चल रहा है। और  मेरे computer का configuration  भी अच्छा है तो उसे तो चलना चहिये.. पर वो  चल क्यो नही रहा है ? कुछ उपाय बताये..*


pc kon sa h aap ka or confi bta de

or aap ek baar is ko download kare http://www.datafilehost.com/d/95af31d8
...
ia ka password  www.muhammadniaz.net 
                 OR www.latestgames2.com

----------


## devkasnia

> Shri Manojji Kya Aap muje TallyERP 9.2 with crack ya fir latest version  desakte hai....!!! Agar Crack karne ka tarika bvhi de to badi maherbani hogi....


http://filefactory.com/file/c4c677d/

----------


## pkpasi

> bhai google chorm offline bhi milta hai 
> 
> or bhai software  ko portable kar ke pandrive me daal sckte hai jis aap ko pc me software instaal nahi karna padega or kahi bhi le ja scte hai hai software ko


mitra sirf google chrome he aur bhi softwre hote hai jo computer me to hai par unka .exe format nhi hai

----------

